# Castillejo al Milan: è fatta.



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.

Seguiranno dettagli.

*Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.

**Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 14 agosto 2018, conferma tutto: Castillejo al Milan per 18 mln più Bacca valutato 7 milioni.*

Secondo Tuttosport Castillejo è stato chiesto da Gattuso


----------



## LadyRoss (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.



Sentito in diretta...mi viene quasi da piangere....


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.



Bah


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

bò...spero che sappiano cosa stanno facendo..aspetto venerdì per dare le valutazioni...cmq benvenuto


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Agosto 2018)

Non sono contento. Ma ho deciso di fidarmi di Leo e tengo duro.


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Se sarà l'unico acquisto sull'esterno, male male


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ma se non abbiamo soldi perché diavolo li buttiamo per gente a caso?


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.



Come riserva di Suso va più che bene. Ora un top come esterno sinistro


----------



## Giek (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.


Agghiacciante. Significa che si cede Suso?


----------



## Ermenegildo (13 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> bò...spero che sappiano cosa stanno facendo..aspetto venerdì per dare le valutazioni...cmq benvenuto



Ora vendono Suso per soldi e Perotti alla Roma e poi all in per SMS


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Ermenegildo ha scritto:


> Ora vendono Suso per soldi e Perotti alla Roma e poi all in per SMS



E basta.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Agosto 2018)

Giek ha scritto:


> Agghiacciante. Significa che si cede Suso?



No. Significa addio milinkovic savic.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Media gol: 1 ogni 12 partite. In Liga.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.



Male male male


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Agosto 2018)

Mi fido di Leo


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Mi fido di Leo



.


----------



## Ermenegildo (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Se ci abbiamo infilato Bacca non penso che sia stata un'operazione costosa.


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Agosto 2018)

Giek ha scritto:


> Agghiacciante. Significa che si cede Suso?



Non penso. Penso che arriverà un altro esterno che giochi a sinistra, in modo da avere 4 esterni e Halilovic da jolly(X-Borini-Suso-Castillejo). Sono convinto che possa essere un vero top quello a sinistra. Anche perché non metti Calhanoglu a centrocampo se poi arriva berardi davanti. Speriamo che il prossimo numero 7 sja degno di quella maglia


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.



Giocatore che ha senso solo se cediamo Suso.

Quindi forse forse se la Roma ci paga i 40 milioni... Soldi che ci farebbero comodo per un'altra operazione.


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Tanti dubbi, la vedo male.. aspettiamo venerdì sperando in qualcosa di decente


----------



## koti (13 Agosto 2018)

Giek ha scritto:


> Agghiacciante. Significa che si cede Suso?


Significa avere un'alternativa sugli esterni che non sia Borini, anche se sarebbe servito un titolare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.


Giocatore che non mi dice nulla.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

*Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarrea a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15.*



Ancora più MAH


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarrea a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15.*



Non dico niente, sarebbero solo bestemmie!!


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarrea a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15.*



Non bene gli ultimi due acquisti.

Boh.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ho visto diversi video.. è magrissimo, tutto mancino che gioca a dx.. sembrerebbe la riserva di suso.
Sperando abbiano ipervalutato Bacca per far quadrare il bilancio..3+15+bacca(12?) son tanti soldi


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarrea a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15.*



Rispetto a Suso ha più gamba e gioca più in profondità, quindi tarticamente è un'operazione che va benino. Inoltre è giovanissimo e ha buoni margini.
Ma gioca solo a destra.

Investimento discreto, per me comporta la cessione di Suso ma vedremo.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15.*



Questo piaceva a Mirabelli. Il che dice tutto, credo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarrea a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15.*



Mamma santissima... Ma questo vale 18 milioni più di bacca ? Ok sempre di bacca stiamo parlando ma siamo sui 30 milioni di operazione ?


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Rispetto a Suso ha più gamba e gioca più in profondità, quindi tarticamente è un'operazione che va benino. Inoltre è giovanissimo e ha buoni margini.
> Ma gioca solo a destra.
> 
> Investimento discreto, per me comporta la cessione di Suso ma vedremo.



Giovanissimo mica tanto, 23 anni


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15.*



Io non lo conosco,ma leggendo le vostre opinioni e la notizia dell'obbligo certo non mi viene da fare i salti di gioia...Boh,staremo a vedere chi avrà avuto ragione.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

Quindi mercato chiuso? Così disse Sky.


----------



## nybreath (13 Agosto 2018)

Abbiamo comprato la fotocopia di Suso...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15.*



Ma cosa diavolo si sono bevuti a casa Milan ? Quanto diamine è stato valutato bacca ? Ceduto a titolo definitivo per un esterno destro quando a noi serve il sinistro.


----------



## _ET_ (13 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> bò...spero che sappiano cosa stanno facendo..aspetto venerdì per dare le valutazioni...cmq benvenuto



l'anno scorso mancavano un vice kessie ed un vice suso.sono arrivati 2 che non solo possono alternarli,ma addirittura insidiare la titolarità.un altro reparto era l'attaccante titolare,fatto.adesso sulla carta in ordine di priorità mancano un esterno sinistro titolare,una mezzala tecnica ed un terzino sinistro.se si completa la rosa come auspicabile,anche questo acquisto assume un contorno diverso(già liberarsi di baca).vorrebbe dire lottare su tutti i fronti ed Elliot mi pare proprio intenzionata a farlo.manca poco per venerdì,è secondo me ci saranno ancora sorprese.mi fido di leo e Maldini. se chiudessero così farebbero una figuraccia eclatante e non penso sia nei progetti


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2018)

Un Suso scarso pagato Bacca + 18

Complimenti ai ragazzi Leo e Paolo, bell'avvia scoppiettante


----------



## neversayconte (13 Agosto 2018)

E con questo mercato chiuso. Bravi.


----------



## koti (13 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Rispetto a Suso ha più gamba e gioca più in profondità, quindi tarticamente è un'operazione che va benino. Inoltre è giovanissimo e ha buoni margini.
> Ma gioca solo a destra.
> 
> Investimento discreto, per me comporta la cessione di Suso ma vedremo.



Trasnfermarkt dice 81 partite a sinistra e 57 a destra, in carriera.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15.*



Mi sa che adesso daranno Suso alla Roma per soldi e Perotti.

E quest'anno il mercato chiuderà così.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso mancavano un vice kessie ed un vice suso.sono arrivati 2 che non solo possono alternarli,ma addirittura insidiare la titolarità.un altro reparto era l'attaccante titolare,fatto.adesso sulla carta in ordine di priorità mancano un esterno sinistro titolare,una mezzala tecnica ed un terzino sinistro.se si completa la rosa come auspicabile,anche questo acquisto assume un contorno diverso(già liberarsi di baca).vorrebbe dire lottare su tutti i fronti ed Elliot mi pare proprio intenzionata a farlo.manca poco per venerdì,è secondo me ci saranno ancora sorprese.mi fido di leo e Maldini. se chiudessero così farebbero una figuraccia eclatante e non penso sia nei progetti


la penso esattamente come te  ...la fascia sinistra è imbarazzante e di una lentezza unica...speriamo in bene...


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Agosto 2018)

Ma chi è?? Mai sentito


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Agosto 2018)

Guardatevi un paio di video. Questo è pari pari Suso. O è la sua costosa riserva o è il suo sostituto.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Giovanissimo mica tanto, 23 anni



Appunto, è un 95 e è ancora in evoluzione come giocatore.
Come età arriva al momento giusto.
Certo non è il campione che tutti aspettavano ma ho come la impressione che non sia l'ultimo acquisto


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Un Suso scarso pagato Bacca + 18
> 
> Complimenti ai ragazzi Leo e Paolo, bell'avvia scoppiettante



Caldara e Higuain


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Boh non lo conosco, certo dai commenti sembra un cesso...


Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*


----------



## Emme (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



Al posto di Bacca upgrade indiscusso...benvenido


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> l'anno scorso mancavano un vice kessie ed un vice suso.sono arrivati 2 che non solo possono alternarli,ma addirittura insidiare la titolarità.un altro reparto era l'attaccante titolare,fatto.adesso sulla carta in ordine di priorità mancano un esterno sinistro titolare,una mezzala tecnica ed un terzino sinistro.se si completa la rosa come auspicabile,anche questo acquisto assume un contorno diverso(già liberarsi di baca).vorrebbe dire lottare su tutti i fronti ed Elliot mi pare proprio intenzionata a farlo.manca poco per venerdì,è secondo me ci saranno ancora sorprese.mi fido di leo e Maldini. se chiudessero così farebbero una figuraccia eclatante e non penso sia nei progetti



Aspetto venerdì a giudicare proprio per questa, ma se le cose rimarranno così voto complessivo 5 esagerando..


----------



## CM Milan (13 Agosto 2018)

Rimango sempre più perplesso... aspettiamo venerdì per carità... ma qui la situazione non mi convince per niente... non sono deluso ma sorpreso (in negativo).


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Un Suso scarso pagato Bacca + 18
> 
> Complimenti ai ragazzi Leo e Paolo, bell'avvia scoppiettante



Ma non sono operazioni slegate?

Cioè Bacca rientra nell'affare?
Sto coso pagato sostanzialmente una 30ina di milioni?


Dai non voglio credere che Leo e Paolo siano così fuori di testa...


----------



## koti (13 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Mi sa che adesso daranno Suso alla Roma per soldi e Perotti.
> 
> E quest'anno il mercato chiuderà così.



Ma per quale motivo deve partire Suso? Avrei capito se fosse arrivato Savic per fare cassa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Mi sa che adesso daranno Suso alla Roma per soldi e Perotti.
> 
> E quest'anno il mercato chiuderà così.



Ma che schifo è?


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Trasnfermarkt dice 81 partite a sinistra e 57 a destra, in carriera.



È esploso come attaccante di destra, quello è il suo ruolo.
In passato ha giocato anche ha sinistra ma sinceramente non l'ho mai visto in quel ruolo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Caldara e Higuain



Non c'era ancora Maldini


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma non sono operazioni slegate?
> 
> Cioè Bacca rientra nell'affare?
> Sto coso pagato sostanzialmente una 30ina di milioni?
> ...



C'è scritto, leggi.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



Ho letto ora che Bacca è nell'operazione.

Roba da manicomio...



Admin ha scritto:


> C'è scritto, leggi.



Si scusate, quando stavo rispondendo forse non era ancora presente la precisazione.

Operazione al limite del ridicolo.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Emme ha scritto:


> Al posto di Bacca upgrade indiscusso...benvenido


Bacca più 18 milioni, ed in più abbiamo fatto minusvalenza.. Mi sembrano impossibili ste cifre, loro offrivano 8 per Bacca e noi rifiutavamo, poi lo abbiamo inserito nella trattativa per sto qua valutandolo 7? O si sono fumati della roba buona Leo e Paolo oppure le cifre sono sbagliate


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Bacca venduto, praticamente, a 7 milioni.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



Sulla carta piú logico quest'afquisto dello stambecco del Chelsea. Speriamo faccia bene


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bacca venduto, praticamente, a 7 milioni.



Non torna: ne abbiamo rifiutati 8 e ora vale 7?!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Quanto prenderà sto tizio di ingaggio? E Bacca quanto prendeva? Forse l'hanno fatto anche per abbassare il monte ingaggi e risparmiare qualcosa in questa maniera?


----------



## sion (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bacca venduto, praticamente, a 7 milioni.


Circa 12 milioni in realtà


----------



## markjordan (13 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma non sono operazioni slegate?
> 
> Cioè Bacca rientra nell'affare?
> Sto coso pagato sostanzialmente una 30ina di milioni?
> ...


non lo sono 
ma lo sapete che tenere bacca in panchina costa 12m all'anno ? 2 anni 24 , in prativa casti viene a zero

quanto vale non lo so ma serve + di una punta


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Agosto 2018)

Mai sentito sto qui, mah fidiamoci che dobbiamo fare


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*


I
Valutato bacca solo 7 milioni per fare questa operazione da 25 milioni per un esterno destro doppione ,quando ci serviva il sinistro tipo quello che giocava in Russia


----------



## Casnop (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15.*


Classica ala destra di piede destro, rapido e tecnico. Stende la fascia di competenza da parte a parte, ma raramente compie il movimento centripeto verso l'area di rigore, per raccogliere il passaggio, e tentare la conclusione a rete. Non lo aiuta, sotto tale punto di vista, il fatto di non avere piede inverso rispetto alla fascia percorsa. Come Suso, modesta propensione al gol, piuttosto al cross o all'assist. Interessante valutare la futura coesistenza con Conti, che sembra avere caratteristiche tattiche simili, e questo potrebbe non essere un vantaggio. Non è il profilo immaginato per le esigenze della squadra nel settore offensivo, ma forse Gattuso ha idee diverse.


----------



## odasensei (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



Samu


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15.*



nono lo conosco, quindi non mi esprimo. 

la parte migliore dell'operazione cmq è via bacca a titolo definitivo. 

p.s. io cmq ancora mi mangio le mani per come ci liberammo di deulofeu, bastava riscattare lui e avevamo risolto il problema, qua invece si compra il vice suso e a sinistra siamo ancora nella melma.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



Comunque Castillejo non è così scarso come leggo nei commenti...

Per come la vedo io è un acquisto che ha più senso di Bakayoko.

Certo non è il giocatore che ci cambia la vita, ma è un buon esterno con ottime qualità tecniche e margini di crescita.


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> I
> Valutato bacca solo 7 milioni per fare questa operazione da 25 milioni per un esterno destro doppione ,quando ci serviva il sinistro tipo quello che giocava in Russia



Secondo te hanno valutato veramente bacca 7 milioni è il Milan ha fatto 5 milioni di minusvalenza?


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> nono lo conosco, quindi non mi esprimo.
> 
> la parte migliore dell'operazione cmq è via bacca a titolo definitivo.
> 
> p.s. io cmq ancora mi mangio le mani per come ci liberammo di deulofeu, bastava riscattare lui e avevamo risolto il problema, qua invece si compra il vice suso e a sinistra siamo ancora nella melma.



Tra l’altro Deulofeu riscattato a 14 milioni e noi ne spendiamo 18 più Bacca per questo!! Più ci penso e più sono sconcertato


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque Castillejo non è così scarso come leggo nei commenti...
> 
> Per come la vedo io è un acquisto che ha più senso di Bakayoko.
> 
> Certo non è il giocatore che ci cambia la vita, ma è un buon esterno con ottime qualità tecniche e margini di crescita.



Non sarà scarso, ma non segna.

Se non segna Higuain, chi ci pensa?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2018)

Per dire al Villareal c'è Sansone che è 10 volte meglio


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Secondo te hanno valutato veramente bacca 7 milioni è il Milan ha fatto 5 milioni di minusvalenza?



Se ie cifre sono reali SI


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non sarà scarso, ma non segna.
> 
> Se non segna Higuain, chi ci pensa?



No no, è scarso, l'ho visto molte volte e non aggiunge nulla. Poi se il paragone è Borini vabbè


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Boh spero solo che non finisca qua il mercato a sto punto.



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Come spu**anare quei già pochi soldi che abbiamo!!! Non riesco a farmelo andar giù


----------



## enigmistic02 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



Non capisco i commenti avversi. 
E' un bel giocatore, di grandissimo talento. Diamo via un esubero ultratrentenne e prendiamo un 23enne di classe. Quando arrivano questi giocatori, io sono sempre contento.

E' vero, non è l'esterno di cui abbiamo bisogno, ma resto fiducioso si possa fare ancora qualcosa.


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15.*



Non avrei mai creduto di essere così perplesso il giorno in cui avremmo ceduto Bacca definitivamente.
Credevo avrei fatto salti di gioia e invece....


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Agosto 2018)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non capisco i commenti avversi.
> E' un bel giocatore, di grandissimo talento. Diamo via un esubero ultratrentenne e prendiamo un 23enne di classe. Quando arrivano questi giocatori, io sono sempre contento.
> 
> E' vero, non è l'esterno di cui abbiamo bisogno, ma resto fiducioso si possa fare ancora qualcosa.



Quoto tutto. La 7 non viene lasciata libera. Sono sicuro che prendiamo un top a sinistra.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non sarà scarso, ma non segna.
> 
> Se non segna Higuain, chi ci pensa?



Vedremo, nel nostro gioco segna più di Suso.

Castillejo ha un buon allungo, ha sicuramente più senso nel gioco di rimessa che possiamo fare, ha tempismo negli inserimenti e un eccellente sinistro.
Per caratteristiche potrebbe fare meglio da noi di quanto fatto al Villarreal.

Comunque questo è quello che passa il convento ragazzi, se non cediamo qualcuno. Il problema è illudersi di cose irrealistiche non Castillejo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2018)

Abbiamo problmei col FPF ma sto cesso 25M con annessa minus di Bacca. Bel capolavoro.

Sono furente


----------



## Emme (13 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Bacca più 18 milioni, ed in più abbiamo fatto minusvalenza.. Mi sembrano impossibili ste cifre, loro offrivano 8 per Bacca e noi rifiutavamo, poi lo abbiamo inserito nella trattativa per sto qua valutandolo 7? O si sono fumati della roba buona Leo e Paolo oppure le cifre sono sbagliate




Che ci perdessimo con Bacca era ovvio...e loro lo sapevano che per noi era una zavorra... Purtroppo ci hanno marciato sopra...lo spagnolo ha un'ottima tecnica bisogna vedere però come si ambienterà il Villareal lo aveva già valutato 30 mln...secondo non ci abbiamo perso molto..poi mi sbaglierò ma mi sembra così


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto. La 7 non viene lasciata libera. Sono sicuro che prendiamo un top a sinistra.



La 7 se la prende 'sto coso qua


----------



## Maximo (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



Acquisto che mi lascia molto perplesso.


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15.*



Operazione che secondo quanto detto in conferenza stampa dallo stesso Leonardo era obbligata. In pratica per sbolognare Bacca bisognava accontentare il Villareal e nel frattempo acquistare qualche giocatore a noi utile. 

Pessima operazione, io avrei a questo punto tenuto Bacca, che almeno i suoi 10/15 gol li fa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Operazione che secondo quanto detto in conferenza stampa dallo stesso Leonardo era obbligata. In pratica per sbolognare Bacca bisognava accontentare il Villareal e nel frattempo acquistare qualche giocatore a noi utile.
> 
> Pessima operazione, io avrei a questo punto tenuto Bacca, che almeno i suoi 10/15 gol li fa.



Era Bacca a volersene andare.


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Emme ha scritto:


> Che ci perdessimo con Bacca era ovvio...e loro lo sapevano che per noi era una zavorra... Purtroppo ci hanno marciato sopra...lo spagnolo ha un'ottima tecnica bisogna vedere però come si ambienterà il Villareal lo aveva già valutato 30 mln...secondo non ci abbiamo perso molto..poi mi sbaglierò ma mi sembra così



Ci siamo fatti mettere i piedi in faccia dal VILLAREAL!! Piuttosto lascio Bacca in panchina un anno, bisogna iniziare da segnali così altrimenti verranno sempre tutti a chiederci le elemosina


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Se ie cifre sono reali SI



Ecco hai già risposto se le cifre sono reali...è tutto il mercato del Milan che scrivono cifre a caso perché nessuno sa niente. Per dire bakayoko x Sky arriva a 5 +30 per mediaset a 5 + 35 per Sportitalia a 0 + 40. L'unica cosa assolutamente certa è che il Milan per bacca non ha fatto 5 milioni di minusvalenza


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Era Bacca a volersene andare.



Non me ne frega niente se se ne voleva andare, ha un contratto sta zitto, lavora e lo rispetta.. no che ci mettiamo a 90 con sto poveretto e quella squadra di tirchi del villareal


----------



## antonio92 (13 Agosto 2018)

cioè fatemi capire, bacca lo hanno valutato 7 milioni?


----------



## zlatan (13 Agosto 2018)

Leggo tanto troppo pessimismo. Il mercato si chiude così secondo me al massimo ci sono in ballo ancora un paio di operazioni in uscita
Io mi sento di dare un bel 7 al nostro mercato vi siete dimenticati del capolavoro Higuain 
Abbiamo un top player dopo 6 anni io sono soddisfatto. 
Ce la giochiamo x il quarto posto nn siamo favoriti ma ce la giochiamo.


----------



## uolfetto (13 Agosto 2018)

ottima operazione. l'unica maniera di liberarsi di bacca e del suo costoso impatto sui conti e contemporaneamente si prende un discreto prospetto giovane in un ruolo in cui abbiamo bisogno. perfetto. le reazioni scomposte sono garanzia di qualità.


----------



## Zenos (13 Agosto 2018)

Sembra come se per il poco tempo a disposizione abbiamo preso quel che passava il convento...


----------



## markjordan (13 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Ci siamo fatti mettere i piedi in faccia dal VILLAREAL!! Piuttosto lascio Bacca in panchina un anno, bisogna iniziare da segnali così altrimenti verranno sempre tutti a chiederci le elemosina


12m in panca 
con elliot , ceertoooo
lasciate fare i conti a chi sa


----------



## Serginho (13 Agosto 2018)

Come sempre si esagera, vedremo cosa darà sul campo. E' interessante capire se verrà preso anche uno a sinistra


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Non me ne frega niente se se ne voleva andare, ha un contratto sta zitto, lavora e lo rispetta.. no che ci mettiamo a 90 con sto poveretto e quella squadra di tirchi del villareal



Sono d'accordo ma evidentemente hanno preferito prendere un giocatore secondo loro utile e dare via una zavorra scontenta con un ingaggio pesante.



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



Acquisto che non sposta nulla, ma proprio nulla. A parte i soldi, quelli si. Fortemente deluso.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Agosto 2018)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Operazione che secondo quanto detto in conferenza stampa dallo stesso Leonardo era obbligata. In pratica per sbolognare Bacca bisognava accontentare il Villareal e nel frattempo acquistare qualche giocatore a noi utile.
> 
> Pessima operazione, io avrei a questo punto tenuto Bacca, che almeno i suoi 10/15 gol li fa.



Bacca 15 goal non li fa nemmeno in Barhein


----------



## Konrad (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



Io lo scrissi nell'altro thread. Non ci sì fa un giro a Trigoria e un paio d'ore a Casa Milan per nulla. Adesso abbiamo l'alternativa a Suso pagata non poco ma liberandosi di zavorra Bacca. Probabilmente arriverà anche il buon Perotti e una buona quantità di milioni.

Resta da coprire bene l'out mancino. Potendo Laxalt, SMS e Martial in con RR, Bonaventura e Borini out.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



In pratica, valutando Bacca 12 (il minimo per non fare minusvalenza) paghiamo 15m di prestito + 15m di riscatto.... per quella che voi dite (io lo conosco poco) essere la brutta copia di Suso.....

Non ci siamo...

Ma aspetto di vedere per dare un giudizio pomderato


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sembra come se per il poco tempo a disposizione abbiamo preso quel che passava il convento...



Riassunto molto vicino alla realtà.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non sarà scarso, ma non segna.
> 
> Se non segna Higuain, chi ci pensa?



Tanto se l'andazzo è questo Higuain ci saluta già a gennaio (giustamente).


----------



## zlatan (13 Agosto 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Io lo scrissi nell'altro thread. Non ci sì fa un giro a Trigoria e un paio d'ore a Casa Milan per nulla. Adesso abbiamo l'alternativa a Suso pagata non poco ma liberandosi di zavorra Bacca. Probabilmente arriverà anche il buon Perotti e una buona quantità di milioni.
> 
> Resta da coprire bene l'out mancino. Potendo Laxalt, SMS e Martial in con RR, Bonaventura e Borini out.



Ragazzi siete in fissa con Laxalt e poi dite che Bonaventura é una capra. 
Laxalt é una pippa immonda fate i bravi su...


----------



## Denny14 (13 Agosto 2018)

-


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> 12m in panca
> con elliot , ceertoooo
> lasciate fare i conti a chi sa



12 milioni in panca ADESSO, ma a lungo termine le società saprebbero che non facciamo carità e molto probabilmente sarebbero costrette ad offrire di più


----------



## GenioSavicevic (13 Agosto 2018)

11 presenze a sinistra e 23 a destra l'anno scorso. Mettetevi l'animo in pace è stato preso per fare la riserva di suso/chala indistintamente, non arriverà nessuno a sinistra. Il 5° posto è il masimo a cui possiamo ambire


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In pratica, valutando Bacca 12 (il minimo per non fare minusvalenza) paghiamo 15m di prestito + 15m di riscatto.... per quella che voi dite (io lo conosco poco) essere la brutta copia di Suso.....
> 
> Non ci siamo...
> 
> Ma aspetto di vedere per dare un giudizio pomderato



Non ho capito i tuoi calcoli. Il prestito è di 3 milioni


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Agosto 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Io lo scrissi nell'altro thread. Non ci sì fa un giro a Trigoria e un paio d'ore a Casa Milan per nulla. Adesso abbiamo l'alternativa a Suso pagata non poco ma liberandosi di zavorra Bacca. Probabilmente arriverà anche il buon Perotti e una buona quantità di milioni.
> 
> Resta da coprire bene l'out mancino. Potendo Laxalt, SMS e Martial in con RR, Bonaventura e Borini out.



Esatto. I movimenti di Suso degli ultimi giorni sono molto sospetti... Soprattutto sapendo benissimo dell'interesse della Roma.
Adesso arriva uno che gioca proprio nel suo ruolo, con un investimento importante poi.

Adesso cediamo Suso e facciamo i due ultimi colpi importanti che aspettiamo tutti.


----------



## Serginho (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Zenos (13 Agosto 2018)

Ma non si potevano spendere i 30 milioni per Keita e prendere badelj a 0?bah.


----------



## Emme (13 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Ci siamo fatti mettere i piedi in faccia dal VILLAREAL!! Piuttosto lascio Bacca in panchina un anno, bisogna iniziare da segnali così altrimenti verranno sempre tutti a chiederci le elemosina



Amico mio...spero non ti dispiaccia se ti scrivo cosi...purtroppo ci vuole tempo a risistemare i cocci...prima di fester e dopo del duo, ma vedrai pazienta un attimo e a casa Milan non si inchinerà solo Sergio Ramos...ci vuole calma qst sono professionisti ora abbiamo una società seria e pulita organizzata ...crediamoci


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Boh, io mi auguro che arrivi almeno un grande centrocampista che porti qualità.

In caso contrario, mi chiedo cosa sia venuto a fare Higuain (colpo straordinario) in una squadra che lotterà, come al solito, per un posto in Europa League.


----------



## davidelynch (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



Lo conosco zero ragazzi ma a leggere i vostri commenti c'è da preoccuparsi, speriamo che il duo sappia quello che fa.


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Come nella più classica delle situazioni su questo forum, si sono autoconvinti sarebbero arrivati Martial, Milinkovic-Savic, Rabiot e Draxler. Poi come sempre arriva il momento della realtà e i nuovi arrivi vengono considerati cessi in confronto a queli che sarebbero dovuti arrivare



Per quanto mi riguarda non mi sono mai illuso, ci ho sperato certo ma sempre rimanendo con i piedi per terra.. il problema è che sono arrivati cessi se comparati con i nostri titolari, non con i presunti obiettivi


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Emme ha scritto:


> Amico mio...spero non ti dispiaccia se ti scrivo cosi...purtroppo ci vuole tempo a risistemare i cocci...prima di fester e dopo del duo, ma vedrai pazienta un attimo e a casa Milan non si inchinerà solo Sergio Ramos...ci vuole calma qst sono professionisti ora abbiamo una società seria e pulita organizzata ...crediamoci



Io spero sia come dici tu, e ci voglio credere.. vedremo


----------



## davidelynch (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, io mi auguro che arrivi almeno un grande centrocampista che porti qualità.
> 
> In caso contrario, mi chiedo cosa sia venuto a fare Higuain (colpo straordinario) in una squadra che lotterà, come al solito, per un posto in Europa League.



Effettivamente chissà che porconi starà tirando giù Gonzalo.


----------



## Serginho (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## markjordan (13 Agosto 2018)

x me sbagliate i conti
ora ci sono 4 esterni
tanto i titolari gia' si sanno
chala higuain suso
bona biglia kessie

borini casti riserve esterni ambifascia
non vi va bene ? ok ma e' cosi' fino a gennaio


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bacca 15 goal non li fa nemmeno in Barhein



Negli ultimi 3 anni: 20-14-18. 
Può piacere o meno ma i gol li ha sempre fatti.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2018)

Comunque mi spiace doverlo dire ma mi sembra che stiano facendo un po' di casino con 'sto mercato.

Avranno avuto anche poco tempo ma non riesco minimamente a capirne il senso.


----------



## Love (13 Agosto 2018)

come giocatore non è male...ma è assolutamente un vice suso anche se ha giocato spesso in questi anni al villareal anche a sx...quindi volendo sostiruebbe anche calha a sx snaturandosi però...e con altre caratteristiche.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

*Non lo ripeto più, rispettate le idee altrui e siate coerenti. Quando Sky parlava di Castillejo, nei giorni scorsi, veniva derisa da tutti:"Figuratevi se prendiamo sto cesso ahahahah è solita bufala". Ora che l'abbiamo preso, è vietato avere dubbi sul giocatore.

Siamo su un forum di calcio e si parla di calcio. Non siamo alle scuole elementari. Ognuno è libero di dire ciò che vuole, ma senza rompere le scatole agli altri.*


----------



## markjordan (13 Agosto 2018)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi 3 anni: 20-14-18.
> Può piacere o meno ma i gol li ha sempre fatti.


giocando sempre
panchiniamo higuain e cutrone ?


----------



## unbreakable (13 Agosto 2018)

A mio modo di vedere questa era una trarrativa imbastita da mirabelli e per accon tentare tutti ci siamo ritrovati con castillejo..che a livello numerico ci può anche stare..però le cifre lasciano perplessi..comunque benvenuto


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Agosto 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> x me sbagliate i conti
> ora ci sono 4 esterni
> tanto i titolari gia' si sanno
> chala higuain suso
> ...



Con nessuna riserva a metà campo? Sarebbe strano.
Inoltre prendiamo Bakayoko in prestito e Castillejo a titolo definitivo... Anche questo è strano.
Per me questo acquisto è propedeutico ad altri. Vedremo


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, io mi auguro che arrivi almeno un grande centrocampista che porti qualità.
> 
> In caso contrario, mi chiedo cosa sia venuto a fare Higuain (colpo straordinario) in una squadra che lotterà, come al solito, per un posto in Europa League.



Esatto. Secondo me Higuain e Maldini avranno avuto delle rassicurazioni sul mercato, altrimenti che sono venuti a fare? Boh, aspettiamo il 17 e poi tiriamo le somme. Qui non si sta dicendo che il mercato non è positivo, anzi, secondo me ad oggi è un mercato da 7,5/8, ma può diventare da 9 con un grandissimo colpo a centrocampo, andando quindi a valorizzare ancora di più l'acquisto di Higuain. Io mi aspetto davvero un colpaccio a centrocampo.


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Non lo ripeto più, rispettate le idee altrui e siate coerenti. Quando Sky parlava di Castillejo, nei giorni scorsi, veniva derisa da tutti:"Figuratevi se prendiamo sto cesso ahahahah è solita bufala". Ora che l'abbiamo preso, è vietato avere dubbi sul giocatore.
> 
> Siamo su un forum di calcio e si parla di calcio. Non siamo alle scuole elementari. *



Alla fine Sky (come al solito) si è dimostrata la più affidabile.. ergo il mercato al 99% si chiude qua


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito i tuoi calcoli. Il prestito è di 3 milioni



3 milioni piú il cartellino di Bacca.

Non é che ci danno 12 milioni per quello da vui detraiamo i 3 di Castillejo.


----------



## markjordan (14 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con nessuna riserva a metà campo? Sarebbe strano.
> Inoltre prendiamo Bakayoko in prestito e Castillejo a titolo definitivo... Anche questo è strano.
> Per me questo acquisto è propedeutico ad altri. Vedremo


riserve a cc berto mauri e baka (x ora)


----------



## davoreb (14 Agosto 2018)

Abbiamo dato via bacca che prendeva anche i suoi 7 lordi di ingaggio, per un giocatore in un ruolo in cui siamo assolutamente carenti sia a destra che a sinistra. (calhanoglu ha fatto tutto il precampionato da mezz'ala).

È un 95 e sembra un buon prospetto non capisco le critiche all'operazione.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Secondo me Higuain e Maldini avranno avuto delle rassicurazioni sul mercato, altrimenti che sono venuti a fare? Boh, aspettiamo il 17 e poi tiriamo le somme. Qui non si sta dicendo che il mercato non è positivo, anzi, secondo me ad oggi è un mercato da 7,5/8, ma può diventare da 9 con un grandissimo colpo a centrocampo, andando quindi a valorizzare ancora di più l'acquisto di Higuain. Io mi aspetto davvero un colpaccio a centrocampo.


il mercato è da 2 se finisce così...semplicemente xkè :
a) sprechi il bonus Higuain 
b) hai la fascia sinistra più lenta della serie a
c) non hai un allenatore che può valorizzare anche onesti mestieranti 

detto questo se vendono pure Mauri e Bertolacci qualcosa arriverà


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Agosto 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> riserve a cc baka (x ora) mauri e berto



Appunto, nessuno.
Mentre in attacco spendiamo 18 milioni per una riserva?
Strano. Aspetto venerdì perché voglio capire il quadro di insieme prima di giudicare.

Se fosse come dici tu buonanotte al quarto posto, chiaramente


----------



## Emme (14 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Io spero sia come dici tu, e ci voglio credere.. vedremo



É la società che fa la differenza e mi sembra che stavolta stia nascendo una società onesta forte e umile che ha voglia di far tornare grande il milan perché lo ama e lo vive ecco perché voglio crederci...tutto qua


----------



## IlMusagete (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



Se confermate queste cifre, direi operazione in cui ci hanno preso ben bene per le palle: giocatore che valuto massimo 15-18 milioni, il prezzo giusto era 10+bacca (andando in contro alla loro valutazione di 8)..25 milioni di valutazione per questo qua e 7 per bacca (15 gol e 6 assist lo scorso anno in liga zitto zitto, poi che mi faccia schifo è un altro discorso) non esiste in nessuna parte del mondo!

Spero di vedere ben altre cifre domani mattina..


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> il mercato è da 2 se finisce così...semplicemente xkè :
> a) sprechi il bonus Higuain
> b) hai la fascia sinistra più lenta della serie a
> c) non hai un allenatore che può valorizzare anche onesti mestieranti
> ...



Ma infatti ho detto che ora il mercato è da 7,5/8 altrimenti qui arrivano tutti a criticare e a dire che dobbiamo avere fiducia, ci vuole pazienza, Elliott ha detto che dobbiamo entrare in Champions in 2 anni, ma per me il mercato attuale è da 5/6. Lo so anche io che la Champions la vediamo con il binocolo.


----------



## Love (14 Agosto 2018)

pensandoci bene...l'anno scorso kessie e suso hanno sofferto tanto perchè non avendo sostituti hanno giocato tantissimo...sono stati presi bakayoko come vice kessie e castillejo come vice suso...quindi tanto anomali come acquisti non sono...il problema è che ci sono mancanze in altri ruoli...e io aspetto fine mercato per farmi un idea e poi parlare.


----------



## Aron (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*




acqua sul fuoco:

-ci siamo liberati di Bacca
-non c'era verso di convincere Bacca ad accettare altre destinazioni
-Castillejo può giocare sia a destra sia a sinistra in un tridente d'attacco o in un 4-2-3-1. All'occorenza può fare anche la seconda punta
-se il modulo verso cui ci si muove è il 4-2-3-1, una *riserva* come Castillejo ci è senz'altro utile

detto questo siamo a posto così


----------



## Gunnar67 (14 Agosto 2018)

Signori belli, Gattuso aveva chiesto un centravanti titolare, un vice Kessie e un vice Suso, il tutto nei limiti del FFP. Accontentato. Il resto erano e sono balle dei giornali.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> acqua sul fuoco:
> 
> -ci siamo liberati di Bacca
> -non c'era verso di convincere Bacca ad accettare altre destinazioni
> ...


e il trequartista chi lo fa??


----------



## fra29 (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



Che depressione mamma mia.. che depressione..
Soprattutto pensando a quella spinta di speranza con Caldara e Higuain.
Qua nessuno chiedeva SMS ma almeno gente per provarci a giocare seriamente la CL...
Il fatto che non abbiano provato per Keita poi mi lascia molti dubbi.. mah.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> *Le cifre dell'operazione: Bacca al Villarreal a titolo definitivo. Castillejo in rossonero in prestito oneroso da 3 mln e obbligo a 15. 25 milioni totali, compreso Bacca.*



Mamma mia, ma che roba è?
Bacca valutato solo 7 mln


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2018)

*Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 14 agosto 2018, conferma tutto: Castillejo al Milan per 18 mln più Bacca valutato 7 milioni. *


----------



## Aron (14 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> e il trequartista chi lo fa??



abbiamo Calhanoglu

e se esce qualcuno non entra nessuno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sembra come se per il poco tempo a disposizione abbiamo preso quel che passava il convento...



Mercato al momento chiaramente guidato dalle richieste di cessione dei giocatori e non dall’inseguimento di specifici obbiettivi.

Bonucci vuole andare alla Juve che cosí ha un DC in esubero, noi dei 3 a disposizione scegliamo Caldara, ma in cambio la Juve vuole che ci accolliamo Higuain al suo prezzo. Detto fatto. Leo si adegua alle richieste e chiudiamo.

Bacca vuole andare al Villarral e noi per chiudere la cessione permettiamo una mega plusvalenza agli spagnoli in un ruolo dove comunque dovevamo tappare un buco.

L’unica vera scelta finora é Bakayoko, che comunque immagino derivi da una proposta arrivata dal suo agente dato che era ai margini con Sarri e non dalla sua individuazione come obbiettivo.

Finora delusissimo più dall’approccio che dai risultati. Aspettiamo i botti finali per giudicare. Al momento é un mercato da 6+


----------



## 1972 (14 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## fra29 (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 14 agosto 2018, conferma tutto: Castillejo al Milan per 18 mln più Bacca valutato 7 milioni. *



Ma per avere un cambio di Suso non si poteva pescare un Karamoh a caso in Francia per quattro lire? Se volevi spendere quei soldi non era meglio un Keita?
Leo mio.. ste ultime due settimane ti sei Mirabellizzato di brutto...


----------



## fra29 (14 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Abbiamo comprato la fotocopia di Suso...



Almeno l’originale è arrivato a zero...
Che tristezza... ma quando ne verremo fuori?! Quando...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Signori belli, Gattuso aveva chiesto un centravanti titolare, un vice Kessie e un vice Suso, il tutto nei limiti del FFP. Accontentato. Il resto erano e sono balle dei giornali.



Non aveva chiesto un vice Suso, ma un’ala sinistra con gol (Depay). Castillejo é un’altra cosa.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che non abbiano provato per Keita poi mi lascia molti dubbi.. mah.



keità ci ha già schifato l'anno scorso quando "sembravamo" ricchi e avevamo 200 mln da spendere, il progetto cinese e blablabla....

evidentemente cercava una squadra che facesse la champions, semplice.


----------



## mil77 (14 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> 3 milioni piú il cartellino di Bacca.
> 
> Non é che ci danno 12 milioni per quello da vui detraiamo i 3 di Castillejo.



Insomma. Il milan mette a bilancio i 12 milioni del cartellino di bacca come entrate e i 3 di prestito come uscite


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 14 agosto 2018, conferma tutto: Castillejo al Milan per 18 mln più Bacca valutato 7 milioni. *



Operazione fatta per liberarsi dell'ingaggio di Bacca ottenendo in cambio a poco un'alternativa. 

Lo scopo dell'operazione è liberarsi del brasiliano, stanno cedendo tutti al valore di ammortamento, vuoi perché di più non si può incassare vuoi perché devono alleggerire i bilanci per quando si presenteranno davanti all'Uefa mostrandosi virtuosi 

Detto questo Castellijo può giocare su entrambe le fasce, una riserva a Suso serviva, a 3 milioni se fa male o se è solo un tampone per quest'anno non lo riscattano, il resto sono sogni dei tifosi "illusi" che Higuain fosse qualcosa di più di un'opportunità casuale


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 14 agosto 2018, conferma tutto: Castillejo al Milan per 18 mln più Bacca valutato 7 milioni. *


Quel maiale di Bacca aveva rifiutato tutte le destinazioni, voleva solo il Villareal. Visto che Castillejo poteva interessare al Milan, ecco che Leo ha pensato di fare questo scambio. L’alternativa era tenersi il pescatore scontento in rosa, a succhiare soldi e spaccare lo spogliatoio.


----------



## Ecthelion (14 Agosto 2018)

Gli ultimi due acquisti mi sembrano ingredienti tirati fuori dalla Mystery box. Speriamo che Rino sappia farci una ricetta vincente.
Non sono deluso, solo molto perplesso.


----------



## Gunnar67 (14 Agosto 2018)

Preferivate portare i libri in tribunale come rischiavamo fino a 20 giorni fa? Quelli di prima avevano preso Halilovic eh? In una situazione come questa avere portato Higuain a Milano è stato un miracolo. Ma ho letto qualche delirante nel forum che ha scritto che ce lo siamo "accollato". Eh eh...


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non aveva chiesto un vice Suso, ma un’ala sinistra con gol (Depay). Castillejo é un’altra cosa.



a inizio mercato si parlava tantissimo di callejon. 

e forse ci serviva di più di sto castillejo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Insomma. Il milan mette a bilancio i 12 milioni del cartellino di bacca come entrate e i 3 di prestito come uscite



15 di prestito i 12 del cartellino di Bacca (7 dice qualcuno) + 3 cash.


----------



## fra29 (14 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sembra come se per il poco tempo a disposizione abbiamo preso quel che passava il convento...



Le ultime due settimane se finisce così sono da Condor.. prendo ciò che il mercato offre..


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



Comunque per onestà intellettuale, va detto che:
Bacca pesa 14 milioni a bilancio quindi incassando e 7 a bilancio la sua cessione ci alleggerisce di ben 21 milioni.
Ok la minusvalenza, ma in pratica Castillejo a bilancio peserà molto meno.
Sotto l'aspetto economico è una buona operazione per il nostro bilancio e prendiamo un giocatore che se valorizzato ci darà plusvalenza piuttosto facilmente


----------



## JohnDoe (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 14 agosto 2018, conferma tutto: Castillejo al Milan per 18 mln più Bacca valutato 7 milioni. *



questo e molto piu forte di Suso ! e non ha la faccia da perdente come Suso ! credo nell miracolo Suso+Malaventura via !! finalmente il Milan torna !!


----------



## mil77 (14 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> abbiamo Calhanoglu
> 
> e se esce qualcuno non entra nessuno



Ma come fino a oggi non dovevamo vendere suso è bonaventura x fare il grande colpo?


----------



## Davidoff (14 Agosto 2018)

boh, a vedere i video non sembra malaccio...buon dribbling, ottimo tiro, forse un pò troppo gracile. Speriamo valga quei soldi.


----------



## fra29 (14 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Tanto se l'andazzo è questo Higuain ci saluta già a gennaio (giustamente).



Mister mediocre
Rosa incompleta, poco profonda e con 3-4titolari da Sesto posto..
Credo anche io finirà molto male quest’anno.. i perculamenti per Elliot, Leo e Maldini ce li hanno già tutti in canna..


----------



## mil77 (14 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> 15 di prestito i 12 del cartellino di Bacca (7 dice qualcuno) + 3 cash.



Ancora non è così perché il bilancio non funziona così. I soldi che materialmente si muovono non interessano a nessuno. Il bilancio delle squadre si fa sul principio di competenza non su quello di cassa


----------



## Garrincha (14 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Preferivate portare i libri in tribunale come rischiavamo fino a 20 giorni fa? Quelli di prima avevano preso Halilovic eh? In una situazione come questa avere portato Higuain a Milano è stato un miracolo. Ma ho letto qualche delirante nel forum che ha scritto che ce lo siamo "accollato". Eh eh...



Esatto, non stanno cedendo tutti al minimo possibile per fare spazio per Savic ma per sanare i conti, preferiscono una rosa cortissima che presentarsi davanti all'Uefa senza dimostrazioni di buona volontà


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



Lo vedo più come giocatore da alternare a Suso, non un titolare a SX....bah speriamo bene ma sono perplesso


----------



## Aron (14 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma come fino a oggi non dovevamo vendere suso è bonaventura x fare il grande colpo?



vediamo come va in questi giorni


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Non lo ripeto più, rispettate le idee altrui e siate coerenti. Quando Sky parlava di Castillejo, nei giorni scorsi, veniva derisa da tutti:"Figuratevi se prendiamo sto cesso ahahahah è solita bufala". Ora che l'abbiamo preso, è vietato avere dubbi sul giocatore.
> 
> Siamo su un forum di calcio e si parla di calcio. Non siamo alle scuole elementari. Ognuno è libero di dire ciò che vuole, ma senza rompere le scatole agli altri.*



.


----------



## Raryof (14 Agosto 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Io lo scrissi nell'altro thread. Non ci sì fa un giro a Trigoria e un paio d'ore a Casa Milan per nulla. Adesso abbiamo l'alternativa a Suso pagata non poco ma liberandosi di zavorra Bacca. Probabilmente arriverà anche il buon Perotti e una buona quantità di milioni.
> 
> Resta da coprire bene l'out mancino. Potendo Laxalt, SMS e Martial in con RR, Bonaventura e Borini out.



Così ragioniamo.
E per quei 3 cedo Suso senza problemi.
Forza!


----------



## Emme (14 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> boh, a vedere i video non sembra malaccio...buon dribbling, ottimo tiro, forse un pò troppo gracile. Speriamo valga quei soldi.



Bho da quello che leggo é uno dei dieci prospetti più interessanti delle nuove leve spagnole...


----------



## fra29 (14 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> vediamo come va in questi giorni



Tu hai speranze?


----------



## __king george__ (14 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Alla fine Sky (come al solito) si è dimostrata la più affidabile.. ergo il mercato al 99% si chiude qua



una cosa che ho capito frequentando il forum...sono molto più attendibili i giornali che gli utenti del forum che deridono di continuo i giornali…

quando esce una notizia non buona e alcuni (spesso i soliti) partono con le prese in giro solite al giornalista di turno inizio a preoccuparmi seriamente che la notizia sia vera...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ancora non è così perché il bilancio non funziona così. I soldi che materialmente si muovono non interessano a nessuno. Il bilancio delle squadre si fa sul principio di competenza non su quello di cassa



Lonso anche io.

Ma l’operazione Bacca-Castillejo si chiude con 18 milioni al Villarral.....
Se valuti Bacca 12 (per non fare minus valenza) quanto paghi Castillejo? 12 + 18 = 30
Quanto gli dai anno prossimo? 15. Quindi quanto lo paghi quest anno? 30-15 =15.

A bilancio, se Bacca lo valuti 12, risparmi per Bacca tra cartellino e ingaggio 11,5 milioni quest anno e 12,5 l’anno prossimo.
Castillejo dipende come lo iscrivono a bilancio. Se lo consideriamo un acquisto da 30 milioni incide sui 10-11 milioni l’anno compreso ingaggio.


----------



## Aron (14 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Tu hai speranze?



_chi di speranza vive disperato muore (cit.)
_

Per il bene di molti giornalisti è bene che il mercato del Milan sia concluso così. 
Già alcuni ne sono usciti malissimo dalla vicenda Higuain e Caldara.


----------



## cris (14 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Come riserva di Suso va più che bene. Ora un top come esterno sinistro



Ancora ci credete, beati voi


----------



## King of the North (14 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Se sarà l'unico acquisto sull'esterno, male male



È senza dubbio l’unico acquisto sull’esterno.


----------



## bmb (14 Agosto 2018)

Qui direi che si chiude il mercato in entrata. Benvenuto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> _chi di speranza vive disperato muore (cit.)
> _
> 
> Per il bene di molti giornalisti è bene che il mercato del Milan sia concluso così.
> Già alcuni ne sono usciti malissimo dalla vicenda Higuain e Caldara.



Se dovessi puntare 100€ oggi li metterei sul mercato chiuso in entrata e con ancora un paio di uscite a centrocampo.

Spero di sbagliarmi, ma per me, stanotte, il Milan rimarrá cosí e per me, salvo miracoli di Gattuso siamo da 5°-6° posto.


----------



## Ambrole (14 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma per avere un cambio di Suso non si poteva pescare un Karamoh a caso in Francia per quattro lire? Se volevi spendere quei soldi non era meglio un Keita?
> Leo mio.. ste ultime due settimane ti sei Mirabellizzato di brutto...



Ti invito ad andare a controllare gli acquisti fatti da Leonardo negli anni al psg....pensa che aveva fondi illimitati e guarda come si è mosso
..poi mi dirai cosa ne pensi.


----------



## cris (14 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi è abbastanza chiaro che il mercato in entrata sia chiuso, quando smetterete di credere alle favole fate un fischio. 
Rode dirlo da tifoso, ma la promessa fatta alla uefa relativa al fpf é di importanza magistrale. Il bilancio ormai è un tema che non va ignorato, sul serio.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Agosto 2018)

Mah...non è malvagio, anche se ci rafforza più dal punto di vista numerico che qualitativo, nel senso che ci serviva una riserva sugli esterni e una riserva è arrivata.
Ha di buono il fatto di poter giocare in entrambi i lati, anche se il suo ruolo naturale è quello di ala destra, e noi saremmo più scoperti a sinistra. 
Sinceramente avrei preferito un giocatore con altre caratteristiche. Magari un velocista, o un esterno prolifico. Lo spagnolo ha caratteristiche troppo simili a quelle di Suso e Calha. Già Promes mi sembrava un'alternativa migliore.


----------



## mil77 (14 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Lonso anche io.
> 
> Ma l’operazione Bacca-Castillejo si chiude con 18 milioni al Villarral.....
> Se valuti Bacca 12 (per non fare minus valenza) quanto paghi Castillejo? 12 + 18 = 30
> ...



castillejo va a bilancio a 30 non lo paghi 30 è diverso. Dalla vendita di bacca risparmi a bilancio 13(6 ammortamento 7 stipendio). Il nuovo in questo bilancio andrà Max a 5 (stipendio). Poi bisogna vedere se lo riscattano l'anno prossimo


----------



## Igniorante (14 Agosto 2018)

Ma sul forum, quando si risponde alle discussioni, non c'è un pulsante per il suicidio assistito?
Castiglion, o come diavolo si chiama, abbiamo preso un signor nessuno


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Quando Sky parlava di Castillejo, nei giorni scorsi, veniva derisa da tutti:"Figuratevi se prendiamo sto cesso ahahahah è solita bufala". Ora che l'abbiamo preso, è vietato avere dubbi sul giocatore.
> *



In tutta onestà anche sportitalia con criscitiello parlo' esplicitamente di due giocatori per il Milan, un centrocampista con Bakayoko favorito su baselli, e un esterno con Castillejo favorito sul sogno Martial.
Alla fine gli esperti di mercato, per quanto sbeffeggiati, ci vanno sempre più vicino che i vari insider.


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Agosto 2018)

Denny14 ha scritto:


> -





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Lonso anche io.
> 
> Ma l’operazione Bacca-Castillejo si chiude con 18 milioni al Villarral.....
> Se valuti Bacca 12 (per non fare minus valenza) quanto paghi Castillejo? 12 + 18 = 30
> ...



Ma che calcoli stai facendo???
Bacca è arrivato per 30 mil e aveva un contratto di 4 anni, perciò a bilancio era a 7.5 milioni (30:4 fa 7,5 e 3 anni son già passati), aggiungerei che l anno scorso non l abbiamo neanche pagato per intero, avendo a bilancio la spesa dei 7.5 a cui andava detratto quello che il Villareal ci ha dato per il prestito (qualcuno parla di 1.5 mil ma la cifra non la sa nessuno). Inoltre già l anno scorso il villareal ha pagato l ingaggio di bacca, liberandoci di un ingaggio pesante che, grazie all operazione di oggi, non pagheremo mai più. Castillejo perciò sarà valutato all incirca 7.5+18 - quello pagato l anno scorso dal villareal per il prestito di bacca e.. per quanto riguarda l ingaggio, percepirà circa la metà di bacca.
Castillejo arriva in prestito con obbligo perciò quest anno non incide sul bilancio, l anno prossimo inciderà per 18 mil divisi per gli anni di ammortamento, e cioè gli anni di contratto, immaginando un contratto lungo vista l età... e quindi immaginando un contratto di 4 anni almeno, inciderà sul bilancio per 4.5 milioni annui. L ammortamento annuo ovviamente diminuirà laddove castillejo si rivelasse affidabile e nel corso degli anni rinnovasse.


----------



## davoreb (14 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mercato al momento chiaramente guidato dalle richieste di cessione dei giocatori e non dall’inseguimento di specifici obbiettivi.



Quoto questo ma ne potrei quotare altri 100... Se a giugno 2018 avessero chiesto le priorità per il Milan penso che quasi tutti avremmo detto. 

1. Centroavanti campione vero da 20 goals. 
.. 
.. 
.. 
.. 
2. Esterno sinistro titolare.
3. Riserva di Suso. 
4. Riserva di Kessie, potenziale titolare a centrocampo. 

1,3 è 4 sono stati fatti. Però qua sembra che è stato fatto un mercato pessimo ed a caso. Bravissimo Leo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



Finora a stasera per me le varie operazioni fatte da Leonardo e Paolo erano tutte piu' che buone, visto che con poco tempo ci hanno portato Caldara, Higuain e Bakayoko, tre giocatori che possono farci molto comodo.

Ora pero' non capisco l'acquisto di Castillejo, giocatore che in Spagna ha segnato poco e doppione di Suso, quando noi dall'anno scorso abbiamo bisogno di un giocatore sulla fascia sinistra con capacita' di andare sul fondo, dribbling e possibilmente con il vizio del gol. Non dico che dovevamo prendere un TOP, visto che siamo sotto l'occhio della Uefa, ma un giocatore con caratteristiche simili in giro, non c'e'?


----------



## Milo (14 Agosto 2018)

Non capisco cosa stiano facendo, abbiamo pochi soldi e li spendiamo per questo qua???

Posso capire che non arriviamo a SMS, ma così è come tirarsi una zappa sui piedi...


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Agosto 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Finora a stasera per me le varie operazioni fatte da Leonardo e Paolo erano tutte piu' che buone, visto che con poco tempo ci hanno portato Caldara, Higuain e Bakayoko, tre giocatori che possono farci molto comodo.
> 
> Ora pero' non capisco l'acquisto di Castillejo, giocatore che in Spagna ha segnato poco e doppione di Suso, quando noi dall'anno scorso abbiamo bisogno di un giocatore sulla fascia sinistra con capacita' di andare sul fondo, dribbling e possibilmente con il vizio del gol. Non dico che dovevamo prendere un TOP, visto che siamo sotto l'occhio della Uefa, ma un giocatore con caratteristiche simili in giro, non c'e'?



Ce ne eran tanti ma solo con questo ci potevamo liberare di bacca...
E guardate... non è cr7... ma nn è detto che sia poi così scarso... tecnicamente è un gran giocatore ed è anche piuttosto intelligente.
In più ci consente di aver un ricambio sull esterno e poter giocare spesso col 4/2/3/1... se ci pensate bene, l operazione è molto intelligente.


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa stiano facendo, abbiamo pochi soldi e li spendiamo per questo qua???
> 
> Posso capire che non arriviamo a SMS, ma così è come tirarsi una zappa sui piedi...



Ma se non ci costa quasi nulla...
Boh... io non voglio difendere nessuno ma prima di parlare... facciamoli due calcoli... bacca sarebbe costato circa 8 (ingaggio da 4 mil netti), castillejo ci costerà 7... 4 di ingaggio (2 netti) più 3 di prestito...


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



Un attaccante come Bacca (che può piacere o meno, ma che ha sempre segnato) valutato solo 7 milioni, mi fa storcere il naso, al di là dell'operazione che ci fa portare a Milano un giocatore che conosco abbastanza bene e su quale nutro qualche dubbio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma che calcoli stai facendo???
> Bacca è arrivato per 30 mil e aveva un contratto di 4 anni, perciò a bilancio era a 7.5 milioni (30:4 fa 7,5 e 3 anni son già passati), aggiungerei che l anno scorso non l abbiamo neanche pagato per intero, avendo a bilancio la spesa dei 7.5 a cui andava detratto quello che il Villareal ci ha dato per il prestito (qualcuno parla di 1.5 mil ma la cifra non la sa nessuno). Inoltre già l anno scorso il villareal ha pagato l ingaggio di bacca, liberandoci di un ingaggio pesante che, grazie all operazione di oggi, non pagheremo mai più. Castillejo perciò sarà valutato all incirca 7.5+18 - quello pagato l anno scorso dal villareal per il prestito di bacca e.. per quanto riguarda l ingaggio, percepirà circa la metà di bacca.
> Castillejo arriva in prestito con obbligo perciò quest anno non incide sul bilancio, l anno prossimo inciderà per 18 mil divisi per gli anni di ammortamento, e cioè gli anni di contratto, immaginando un contratto lungo vista l età... e quindi immaginando un contratto di 4 anni almeno, inciderà sul bilancio per 4.5 milioni annui. L ammortamento annuo ovviamente diminuirà laddove castillejo si rivelasse affidabile e nel corso degli anni rinnovasse.



Mi sembrava che Bacca avesse un quinquennale. Se ha un contratto di 4 anni é giusto come scrivi tu.


----------



## Brain84 (14 Agosto 2018)

Mi auguro che Leonardo abbia visto del potenziale inespresso in questo ragazzo. 
Incrocio le dita e forza Milan!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Agosto 2018)

Io il ragazzo non lo conosco bene, ma guardando i numeri nudi e crudi lo scorso anno ha fatto 6 goal e 7 assist, per dire Suso ha fatto 6 goal e 10 assist. Vero che parliamo di due campionati diversi, ma come numeri siamo li più o meno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2018)

L’anno prossimo abbiamo giá impegnati 86 milioni di riscatto dei prestiti (anche se Baka e Higuain non sono obblighi)
Vuol dire che solo,per mantenere la stessa squadra ci serve un budget di 86 milioni. Non una situazione entusiasmante.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (14 Agosto 2018)

Boh, che dire... personalmente non l’ho mai visto giocare... per cui non posso dare giudizi.
Sicuramente non è il profilo che mi aspettavo, è un signor nessuno... 

Vedremo... e giudicheremo...
Questa è la dimensione attuale del Milan: scommesse (Bakayoko e lo stesso Castillejo) oppure occasioni più uniche che rare (Higuain)
Prima ce lo mettiamo in testa e meglio è...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



Comunque ragazzi poche balle, i giocatori sono questi, se chiudiamo qui é evidente che il budget di quest anno era zero. Quindi con zero me lo faccio andare piú che bene. Molti giocatori saranno da valuatare (Caldara, Castillejo, Bakayoko, ma anche Musacchio semi titolare e Conti al rientro), ma c’é anche curiositá. Sosteniamo la squadra e vediamo cosa ne esce fuori, magari, una volta tanto, la stella gira per noi.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io il ragazzo non lo conosco bene, ma guardando i numeri nudi e crudi lo scorso anno ha fatto 6 goal e 7 assist, per dire Suso ha fatto 6 goal e 10 assist. Vero che parliamo di due campionati diversi, ma come numeri siamo li più o meno.



Quest'anno è cresciuto e in termini assoluti, come numeri almeno, ha fatto bene (al punto che Sevilla e Atlético sembravano essere interessate al giocatore a gennaio).

Rispetto a Suso c'è di buono che sa usare entrambi i piedi (ha giocato su entrambe le fasce) ed è meno innamorato della palla. Però per me resta un'incognita in serie A. Magari farà benissimo, i numeri in fondo li ha.

Evidentemente non si poteva arrivare ad altri profili più affermati (Depay, Lozano, Draxler), per cui bene così. Massima fiducia in Leo e Paolo.


----------



## folletto (14 Agosto 2018)

Pur non conoscendolo non mi esalta a sensazione ma giocando con due esterni d'attacco ne servono due per ogni lato, quindi possiamo dire che era un acquisto necessario e, con i paletti del FPF, forse non era facile fare di meglio.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Media gol: 1 ogni 12 partite. In Liga.



Globalmente... però c'è da dire che l'anno scorso in campionato ha segnato 6 gol e fatto 5 assist in 2083 minuti. Praticamente un gol o un assist ogni 189 minuti. Ha 23 anni, a 19 era già titolare al Malaga. Parliamo sempre di non esprimere giudizi inamovibili sui giovani...


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Agosto 2018)

Sarebbe ora interessante capire la collocazione di Halilovic, perché se viene confermato sulla destra a quel punto (pur potendo Castillejo giocare su entrambe le fasce, resta fondamentalmente un esterno destro) avremmo Suso, Halilovic e appunto Castillejo sulla destra... che il sacrificato sia Suso per terminare di finanziare il mercato (ovviamente non penso a SMS)?


----------



## 11Leoni (14 Agosto 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ora interessante capire la collocazione di Halilovic, perché se viene confermato sulla destra a quel punto (pur potendo Castillejo giocare su entrambe le fasce, resta fondamentalmente un esterno destro) avremmo Suso, Halilovic e appunto Castillejo sulla destra... che il sacrificato sia Suso per terminare di finanziare il mercato (ovviamente non penso a SMS)?



La penso esattamente uguale, già domani capiremo tutto secondo me.


----------



## Love (14 Agosto 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ora interessante capire la collocazione di Halilovic, perché se viene confermato sulla destra a quel punto (pur potendo Castillejo giocare su entrambe le fasce, resta fondamentalmente un esterno destro) avremmo Suso, Halilovic e appunto Castillejo sulla destra... che il sacrificato sia Suso per terminare di finanziare il mercato (ovviamente non penso a SMS)?


Halilovic potrebbe andare anche in prestito.


----------



## Tobi (14 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L’anno prossimo abbiamo giá impegnati 86 milioni di riscatto dei prestiti (anche se Baka e Higuain non sono obblighi)
> Vuol dire che solo,per mantenere la stessa squadra ci serve un budget di 86 milioni. Non una situazione entusiasmante.



bakayoko non verrà riscattato assolutamente a quelle cifre.... inoltre avremo entrate per 70 milioni: Kalinic,Silva,Locatelli,Gomez


----------



## Garrincha (14 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L’anno prossimo abbiamo giá impegnati 86 milioni di riscatto dei prestiti (anche se Baka e Higuain non sono obblighi)
> Vuol dire che solo,per mantenere la stessa squadra ci serve un budget di 86 milioni. Non una situazione entusiasmante.



L'anno scorso questi problemi non te li facevi nonostante i pagherò perché contavi sugli introiti o sulle cessioni, nulla è cambiato, o aumenteranno gli introiti o venderanno qualcuno


----------



## Garrincha (14 Agosto 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Quest'anno è cresciuto e in termini assoluti, come numeri almeno, ha fatto bene (al punto che Sevilla e Atlético sembravano essere interessate al giocatore a gennaio).
> 
> Rispetto a Suso c'è di buono che sa usare entrambi i piedi (ha giocato su entrambe le fasce) ed è meno innamorato della palla. Però per me resta un'incognita in serie A. Magari farà benissimo, i numeri in fondo li ha.
> 
> Evidentemente non si poteva arrivare ad altri profili più affermati (Depay, Lozano, Draxler), per cui bene così. Massima fiducia in Leo e Paolo.



C'era anche il Napoli prima di prendere a p0 Younas e se Callejon veniva al Milan era tra la rosa di sostituti


----------



## Compix83 (14 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non aveva chiesto un vice Suso, ma un’ala sinistra con gol (Depay). Castillejo é un’altra cosa.



Invece aveva chiesto proprio un vice-Suso. C'è una discussione sul forum con la trascrizione delle sue dichiarazioni.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Agosto 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ora interessante capire la collocazione di Halilovic, perché se viene confermato sulla destra a quel punto (pur potendo Castillejo giocare su entrambe le fasce, resta fondamentalmente un esterno destro) avremmo Suso, Halilovic e appunto Castillejo sulla destra... che il sacrificato sia Suso per terminare di finanziare il mercato (ovviamente non penso a SMS)?



Visto che ceduto Locatelli non c'è una riserva di Biglia in rosa o Gattuso ci mette il turco o il croato diventa la prima riserva dell'argentino


----------



## Compix83 (14 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Classica ala destra di piede destro, rapido e tecnico. Stende la fascia di competenza da parte a parte, ma raramente compie il movimento centripeto verso l'area di rigore, per raccogliere il passaggio, e tentare la conclusione a rete. Non lo aiuta, sotto tale punto di vista, il fatto di non avere piede inverso rispetto alla fascia percorsa. Come Suso, modesta propensione al gol, piuttosto al cross o all'assist. Interessante valutare la futura coesistenza con Conti, che sembra avere caratteristiche tattiche simili, e questo potrebbe non essere un vantaggio. Non è il profilo immaginato per le esigenze della squadra nel settore offensivo, ma forse Gattuso ha idee diverse.



Transfermarkt riporta che è mancino e nei video che ho visto tira (e segna) le punizioni col sinistro.


----------



## kYMERA (14 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## folletto (14 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi poche balle, i giocatori sono questi, se chiudiamo qui é evidente che il budget di quest anno era zero. Quindi con zero me lo faccio andare piú che bene. Molti giocatori saranno da valuatare (Caldara, Castillejo, Bakayoko, ma anche Musacchio semi titolare e Conti al rientro), ma c’é anche curiositá. Sosteniamo la squadra e vediamo cosa ne esce fuori, magari, una volta tanto, la stella gira per noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2018)

E' stato preso solo perché dovevamo sbolognare Bacca e lui voleva solo il Villareal... 
Affare non tanto lontano dallo scambio con la Juventus anche se con cifre e pesi diversi...

comunque oggi sono arrivati il centrocampista e l'esterno

fine del mercato pensiamo a tifare


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2018)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non capisco i commenti avversi.
> E' un bel giocatore, di grandissimo talento. Diamo via un esubero ultratrentenne e prendiamo un 23enne di classe. Quando arrivano questi giocatori, io sono sempre contento.
> 
> E' vero, non è l'esterno di cui abbiamo bisogno, ma resto fiducioso si possa fare ancora qualcosa.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## gioct91 (14 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai non mi stupisco piu': in questo forum non va bene piu' nessun giocatore, forse neanche quelli titolari nel Real Madrid e nel Manchester United potrebbero andare bene.
> Vi siete sempre lamentati che non c'è un sostituto di Suso: ora che ne abbiamo preso uno vi lamentate che è un doppione.
> Questo è il mercato vero, non Football Manager: bisogna fare di necessità virtu'. Se non riesci a vendere un giocatore da nessun'altra parte allora bisogna anche trovare modi diversi per piazzarlo e trarne comunque vantaggio. Non basta fare la formazione del fantacalcio con "eh ma con 25 mln prendi quello li, con 40 quello la" ed è fatto. Non funziona cosi.



Tra l'altro si fanno conti come se non avessimo ceduto. Considero la cessione di Silva un capolavoro dato che in Italia era un bradipo.
Locatelli ,Silva, bacca, kalinic,hanno portato potenzialmente:15+35+7+15=72 mln
Ponteziali riscatti Milan : 86 mln
Considerando che non mi piace fare il commercialista , dove sta lo scandalo ? La differenza entrate/uscite potenziali è di 14 mln. 
Voto 10 , miglior calciomercato per distacco degli ultimi 10 anni. Ah senza dimenticare le varie rescissioni di Antonelli e quello scarpone di Montolivo (un gran bel risparmio di ingaggi).


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Agosto 2018)

Ok quindi benvenuto Samu! Sempre forza Milan! Il mercato delle necessità a detta di tutti è fatto: Gattuso accontentato compatibilmente al fpf.
Adesso vediamo se Leo e Paolo riescono a fare qualche magia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2018)

gioct91 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro si fanno conti come se non avessimo ceduto. Considero la cessione di Silva un capolavoro dato che in Italia era un bradipo.
> Locatelli ,Silva, bacca, kalinic,hanno portato potenzialmente:15+35+7+15=72 mln
> Ponteziali riscatti Milan : 86 mln
> Considerando che non mi piace fare il commercialista , dove sta lo scandalo ? La differenza entrate/uscite potenziali è di 14 mln.
> Voto 10 , miglior calciomercato per distacco degli ultimi 10 anni. Ah senza dimenticare le varie rescissioni di Antonelli e quello scarpone di Montolivo (un gran bel risparmio di ingaggi).



Questo è il conto che va fatto, considerando i cessi che sono partiti e i nuovi arrivati mi ritengo soddisfatto. Ora c’e Da fare il grande salto però .


----------



## elpacoderoma (14 Agosto 2018)

Bene dai, il mercato fino a oggi è stato quello che giusto, se arrivasse anche un esterno sinistro veloce sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## impero rossonero (14 Agosto 2018)

5 ° posto ...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oramai non mi stupisco piu': in questo forum non va bene piu' nessun giocatore, forse neanche quelli titolari nel Real Madrid e nel Manchester United potrebbero andare bene.
> Vi siete sempre lamentati che non c'è un sostituto di Suso: ora che ne abbiamo preso uno vi lamentate che è un doppione.
> Questo è il mercato vero, non Football Manager: bisogna fare di necessità virtu'. Se non riesci a vendere un giocatore da nessun'altra parte allora bisogna anche trovare modi diversi per piazzarlo e trarne comunque vantaggio. Non basta fare la formazione del fantacalcio con "eh ma con 25 mln prendi quello li, con 40 quello la" ed è fatto. Non funziona cosi.


Messaggi come questo mi triggerano. Potrei dire il contrario, che c'è gente cui in questo forum va bene tutto, manco fossimo la Pro Vercelli. Si rispettano le idee altrui, se ci sono persone che si lamentano è perché evidentemente non si arrendono alla condizione in cui il Milan versa e vogliono di più. Si lamentano i tifosi del Real e quelli della Juve, non possono lamentarsi i tifosi del Milan? Se non ti piace ciò che leggi, cambia forum, ma non rompere le scatole agli altri, claro?


----------



## BELOUFA (14 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Classica ala destra di piede destro, rapido e tecnico. Stende la fascia di competenza da parte a parte, ma raramente compie il movimento centripeto verso l'area di rigore, per raccogliere il passaggio, e tentare la conclusione a rete. Non lo aiuta, sotto tale punto di vista, il fatto di non avere piede inverso rispetto alla fascia percorsa. Come Suso, modesta propensione al gol, piuttosto al cross o all'assist. Interessante valutare la futura coesistenza con Conti, che sembra avere caratteristiche tattiche simili, e questo potrebbe non essere un vantaggio. Non è il profilo immaginato per le esigenze della squadra nel settore offensivo, ma forse Gattuso ha idee diverse.



Ma che stai a dì?
Hai sbagliato tutto.


----------



## elpacoderoma (14 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Messaggi come questo mi triggerano. Potrei dire il contrario, che c'è gente cui in questo forum va bene tutto, manco fossimo la Pro Vercelli. Si rispettano le idee altrui, se ci sono persone che si lamentano è perché evidentemente non si arrendono alla condizione in cui il Milan versa e vogliono di più. Si lamentano i tifosi del Real e quelli della Juve, non possono lamentarsi i tifosi del Milan? Se non ti piace ciò che leggi, cambia forum, ma non rompere le scatole agli altri, claro?



Higuaín, Caldara,Bakayoko e Castillejo non mi sembrano proprio acquisti da Pro Vercelli.


----------



## gabuz (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



Giocatore che non conosco, ma operazione che ci sta.
Ci siamo liberati dal peso di Bacca e abbiamo preso un giocatore giovane, che potrà garantire alternative sugli esterni scongiurando la presenza di Borini.

Il mercato comunque non è finito. Traccerò i giudizi solo alle 20 del 17, farlo prima non ha senso.


----------



## Devil man (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non sarà scarso, ma non segna.
> 
> Se non segna Higuain, chi ci pensa?



La dura verità


----------



## pablog1585 (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



Buon acquisto, ben arrivato.


----------



## Cataldinho (14 Agosto 2018)

Sembra un giocatore di buona tecnica, abbastanza rapido e che può giocare sia a destra che a sinistra. Dai video non mi sembra monopiede. Sembrerebbe un calciatore versatile, ma anche leggerino fisicamente. Forse valutato un po troppo, ma l'operazione probabilmente era gravata da condizioni al contorno sfavorevoli, come tempi stretti, volontà di Bacca di andarsene a tutti i costi, l'esigenza di un esterno che potesse alternarsi a Suso, ma anche giocare dall'altro lato.



Admin ha scritto:


> Non sarà scarso, ma non segna.
> 
> Se non segna Higuain, chi ci pensa?



Temo si prospetti una situazione simile a quella dell'Inter degli ultimi due anni, dove l'unico a segnare è stato Icardi, che come unica riserva aveva Eder. Anche loro sotto la lente dell'uefa.


----------



## Theochedeo (14 Agosto 2018)

Buon giocatore. In questo momento è il primo sostituto sulle fasce prendendo lo slot di borini che obbiettivamente è impresentabile a certi livelli. Economicamente è un'operazione ottima (Bacca pesava a bilancio per circa 13-14 milioni mentre Castillejo peserà per 6-7 milioni). In più sono convinto che il Villarreal fosse l'unica squadra a voler pagare qualcosina per bacca quindi non avevamo molte alternative.


----------



## James45 (14 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Messaggi come questo mi triggerano. Potrei dire il contrario, che c'è gente cui in questo forum va bene tutto, manco fossimo la Pro Vercelli. Si rispettano le idee altrui, se ci sono persone che si lamentano è perché evidentemente non si arrendono alla condizione in cui il Milan versa e vogliono di più. Si lamentano i tifosi del Real e quelli della Juve, non possono lamentarsi i tifosi del Milan? Se non ti piace ciò che leggi, cambia forum, ma non rompere le scatole agli altri, claro?



Mi sembra però che ci sia libertà di parola e di esprimere quindi dissenso nei confronti del pensiero di altri forumisti, peraltro, come fatto da [MENTION=143]kYMERA[/MENTION], pure in maniera garbata.

Poi, se mi domandi se sono contento del mercato sin qui effettuato, da parte mia posso risponderti che mancano i due fatidici e stranecessari tasselli basilari.
Su queste operazioni, sempre a mio parere, di "secondo piano" ma necessarie (un vice-Suso non ce l'avevamo), bisogna accontentarsi.


----------



## gabuz (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non sarà scarso, ma non segna.
> 
> Se non segna Higuain, chi ci pensa?



Verissimo. Da questo punto di vista dava più garanzie quel Quincy, però probabilmente non potevamo rifilargli Bacca.

Penso che qualcuno arriverà, lo sanno anche loro che non possiamo fare 3 competizioni con i soli Cutrone e Higuain


----------



## sacchino (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non sarà scarso, ma non segna.
> 
> Se non segna Higuain, chi ci pensa?



Ci sono sempre gli autogol


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



Per migliorare il gioco offensivo mi sembra che si vada sempre più su un 4-2-3-1

Donnarumma (Reina)

Conti (Calabria) - Caldara (Musacchio) - Romagnoli (Zapata) - Rodriguez (Strinic)

Kessie (Bertolacci) - Biglia (Bakayoko)

Suso (Halilovic) - Calhanoglu (Bonaventura) - Castillejo (Borini)

Higuain (Cutrone)


----------



## Casnop (14 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Per migliorare il gioco offensivo mi sembra che si vada sempre più su un 4-2-3-1
> 
> Donnarumma (Reina)
> 
> ...


Attendiamo ovviamente la fine del mercato, la posizione di Castillejo a sinistra non è ideale, ma pare di poter dire che si sta andando verso questo assetto, che Gattuso, tra l'altro, ha provato nel secondo tempo di Madrid.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Agosto 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra però che ci sia libertà di parola e di esprimere quindi dissenso nei confronti del pensiero di altri forumisti, peraltro, come fatto da [MENTION=143]kYMERA[/MENTION], pure in maniera garbata.
> 
> Poi, se mi domandi se sono contento del mercato sin qui effettuato, da parte mia posso risponderti che mancano i due fatidici e stranecessari tasselli basilari.
> Su queste operazioni, sempre a mio parere, di "secondo piano" ma necessarie (un vice-Suso non ce l'avevamo), bisogna accontentarsi.


Sono giorni che leggo messaggi di quel tenore, ossia di rimprovero nei confronti di coloro che si lamentano. Io per quello che mi riguarda mi lamento quando ritengo che ci sia da lamentarsi. Non ho approvato operazioni di Mirabelli in passato, come ora queste di Castillejo e Bakayoko non mi sono piaciute. Visto che si tratta come argomento Castillejo, pur capendo le ragioni che hanno portato a ingaggiare questo giocatore, dal punto di vista tecnico non mi soddisfa perché non aggiunge nulla a quello che abbiamo. La priorità era una mezzala tecnica e un’ala sinistra prolifica, al momento nulla di tutto ciò è arrivato.


----------



## danjr (14 Agosto 2018)

Mi sembra molto simile a deulofeu


----------



## Schism75 (14 Agosto 2018)

Però non mi torna la valutazione di bacca. Prendiamo addirittura meno di quanto sembrava l’offerta originaria per il solo colombiano.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Agosto 2018)

Benvenuto! Ti sosterrò con tutto me stesso ragazzo.

Secondo me l'hanno preso per fargli fare il titolare nel 4-2-3-1

Metteranno lui sulla fascia e sposteranno il turco come trequartista che è il suo ruolo ideale. Mi piacerebbe molto questa variante.


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo è il conto che va fatto, considerando i cessi che sono partiti e i nuovi arrivati mi ritengo soddisfatto. Ora c’e Da fare il grande salto però .



Però i cessi che sono partiti, l'anno scorso erano fortissimi e chi provava a dire qualcosa non veniva fatto parlare. Allora uno chiede: ma si giudicano i giocatori per ciò che valgono realmente oppure quelli che vengono al Milan sono tutti forti mentre quelli che se ne vanno tutte pippe?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



Bello svegliarsi con questa notizia

Pietà.... Era meglio Quincy Pomes che qualche numero ce l'ha e non ha un nome e una faccia da schiaffi


----------



## Zenos (14 Agosto 2018)

Ma ad aprile non ci proposero uno scambio alla pari?


----------



## Nils (14 Agosto 2018)

Giocatore che non conosco,
dalle skill pare più propenso di Suso a verticalizzare con delle progressioni, potrebbe assomigliare più a Deulafeu,
sicuro non pare un giocatore abituato ad andare ad occupare l'area.

Non condivido il pessimismo o addirittura gli attacchi ai DS, ma mi pare chiaro che non siamo coperti, occorre qualcuno che affianchi in area in maniera più coonvincente Higuain, poco importa se partendo da posizione di trequartista o di ala, per me nel ruolo abbiamo una voragine, copribile solo parzialmente da Bonaventura.

Che poi eventualmente in mancanza di soldi basterebbe anche un Papu Gomez, 
Keità credo che sia stato scartato anche per questioni caratteriali.

Che dire, il mercato chiude venerdi, sperem in qualche colpo di coda.... basta che non mi prendano letteralmente e acquistino quello del Benevento


----------



## kipstar (14 Agosto 2018)

O sperano che chi non ha mai segnato inizi magicamente a segnare oppure non so.
Servono i gol


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



1.80 per 60 kg

Che schifezza...


----------



## Nils (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Però i cessi che sono partiti, l'anno scorso erano fortissimi e chi provava a dire qualcosa non veniva fatto parlare. Allora uno chiede: ma si giudicano i giocatori per ciò che valgono realmente oppure quelli che vengono al Milan sono tutti forti mentre quelli che se ne vanno tutte pippe?



50 e 50,


----------



## Rambo cica (14 Agosto 2018)

non discuto un giocatore che non conosco
ma questo per me indica solo che:

via Suso far cassa
Borini alla Lazio e savic al milan

la priorità di quest'anno è stata
liberarsi di stipendi alti e fare plusvalenza

tutto a che scopo?

per compensare 2 entrate pesanti
una è entrata l'altra entrerà ad ore


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> 1.80 per 60 kg
> 
> Che schifezza...



1.82... e Higuain è ciccione e questo è troppo secco... l'importante è saper giocare a Calcio, se valuti Modric per il fisico allora è una pippa


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Agosto 2018)

Sinceramente è un acquisto che non capisco.
E' un esterno destro, a noi serviva un sinistro. Quindi o è stato preso per far rifiatare Suso oppure Suso va via. Non possono chiudere il mercato così quando sai benissimo che ti serve un esterno sinistro e tu gli vai a prendere un destro, non scherziamo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Agosto 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> 1.82... e Higuain è ciccione e questo è troppo secco... l'importante è saper giocare a Calcio, se valuti Modric per il fisico allora è una pippa



Con quel fisico o sei un fenomeno o in serie A fai ridere i polli... Il paragone più immediato te lo posso fare con Lamela, quando arrivò in italia pesava mezzo grammo e con le difese schierate stava sempre col culo a terra


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente è un acquisto che non capisco.
> E' un esterno destro, a noi serviva un sinistro. Quindi o è stato preso per far rifiatare Suso oppure Suso va via. Non possono chiudere il mercato così quando sai benissimo che ti serve un esterno sinistro e tu gli vai a prendere un destro, non scherziamo.



Poi prima dicono che stanno facendo imparare il ruolo di mezz'ala a Chalanoglu, poi te lo ritrovi come unico decente fuori ruolo

Vendessero Susi sopporterei l'acquisto di sto qua, ma poi stiamo peggio di prima se non dovessero prendere nessun'altro


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Poi prima dicono che stanno facendo imparare il ruolo di mezz'ala a Chalanoglu, poi te lo ritrovi come unico decente fuori ruolo
> 
> Vendessero Susi sopporterei l'acquisto di sto qua, ma poi stiamo peggio di prima se non dovessero prendere nessun'altro



Guarda è l'unica possibilità che mi viene in mente, altrimenti non ha granché senso come acquisto. Non penso che Leonardo e Maldini siano incompetenti o che non ci fosse un esterno sinistro di ruolo da prendere. O questo è un sostituto di Suso o non riesco proprio a spiegarmelo.


----------



## fra29 (14 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Per migliorare il gioco offensivo mi sembra che si vada sempre più su un 4-2-3-1
> 
> Donnarumma (Reina)
> 
> ...



Sterili come sale chirirgiche.. nemmeno con Klopp o Guardiola saremmo pericolosi con sull'attacco..
mettici Gattuso e la frittata è fatta..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Guarda è l'unica possibilità che mi viene in mente, altrimenti non ha granché senso come acquisto. Non penso che Leonardo e Maldini siano incompetenti o che non ci fosse un esterno sinistro di ruolo da prendere. O questo è un sostituto di Suso o non riesco proprio a spiegarmelo.



Che poi spendono tutti sti soldi per una riserva, quando non abbiamo un titolare 

Io la vedo come un'operazione al 90% per liberarsi di Bacca, ma a sto punto me lo tenevo, abbiamo solo Cutrone.... e Borini.... 

Tutto alle loro condizioni, Bacca in prestito con diritto per poi prenderselo gratis, questo fruscello qua in prestito con obbligo


----------



## Black (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



Sono molto deluso da questa operazione. In primis per la valutazione dei giocatori. Bacca solo 7m? Poi avrei capito se acquisto fosse stato conveniente invece ben 18m

Spero si riveli un gran giocatore ma ne dubito. Per caratteristiche poi se è altro suso allora capisco ancora meno questo acquisto. Ci serviva esterno veloce e con presenza in area. Bah... spero che leo lo conosca meglio di me


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2018)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Buon acquisto, ben arrivato.





OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Benvenuto! Ti sosterrò con tutto me stesso ragazzo.
> 
> Secondo me l'hanno preso per fargli fare il titolare nel 4-2-3-1
> 
> Metteranno lui sulla fascia e sposteranno il turco come trequartista che è il suo ruolo ideale. Mi piacerebbe molto questa variante.





Black ha scritto:


> Sono molto deluso da questa operazione. In primis per la valutazione dei giocatori. Bacca solo 7m? Poi avrei capito se acquisto fosse stato conveniente invece ben 18m
> 
> Spero si riveli un gran giocatore ma ne dubito. Per caratteristiche poi se è altro suso allora capisco ancora meno questo acquisto. Ci serviva esterno veloce e con presenza in area. Bah... spero che leo lo conosca meglio di me



Ecco i post che voglio leggere.

Ognuno dica la sua senza rompere le scatole a chi la pensa diversamente.


----------



## Victorss (14 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Messaggi come questo mi triggerano. Potrei dire il contrario, che c'è gente cui in questo forum va bene tutto, manco fossimo la Pro Vercelli. Si rispettano le idee altrui, se ci sono persone che si lamentano è perché evidentemente non si arrendono alla condizione in cui il Milan versa e vogliono di più. Si lamentano i tifosi del Real e quelli della Juve, non possono lamentarsi i tifosi del Milan? Se non ti piace ciò che leggi, cambia forum, ma non rompere le scatole agli altri, claro?



Non siamo la Pro Vercelli certo, capisco il tuo discorso ma devi tenere conto che abbiamo il FPF da rispettare. Se non fanno di meglio è perché NON SI PUÒ. 
Ci si lamentava della passata dirigenza dando degli incompetenti perché non avevano rispettato le regole del fpf irritando la UEFA e facendoci squalificare dall' Europa, adesso ci si lamenta perché vogliamo i campioni da 100 milioni nonostante la nostra situazione col fpf. Ragazzi un po' di equilibrio ci vorrebbe..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che poi spendono tutti sti soldi per una riserva, quando non abbiamo un titolare
> 
> Io la vedo come un'operazione al 90% per liberarsi di Bacca, ma a sto punto me lo tenevo, abbiamo solo Cutrone.... e Borini....
> 
> Tutto alle loro condizioni, Bacca in prestito con diritto per poi prenderselo gratis, questo fruscello qua in prestito con obbligo



Ma Bacca, Locatelli e Silva han voluto loro andarsene, anche perchè sanno che Gattuso si fossilizza su un 11 titolare e gli altri marciscono in panchina. Infatti sarà interessante vedere come gestirà le tre competizioni l'anno prossimo.

Per me Castillejo è l'ala che si voleva e non ne arriverà nessun'altra. Chi sarebbe sta ala top che tutti invocano e soprattutto quanto costerebbe? 
L'alternativa a Castillejon fino a poche settimane fa era Callejon, altro bollato come scarsone, ma almeno Samu è giovane ed è costato di meno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso questi problemi non te li facevi nonostante i pagherò perché contavi sugli introiti o sulle cessioni, nulla è cambiato, o aumenteranno gli introiti o venderanno qualcuno



É diverso dal,punto di vista del fpf mettere a bilancio un giocatore che si paga a rate, che prendere uno in prestito vh einserisci come riscatto l’anno prossimo.
Nel secondo caso scarichi i problemi del fpf sull’anno successivo bloccando l’operatività del mercato successivo che per forza dovrá ancora essere fatto di prestiti.

Strtaegia che chiaramente é necessaria, ma mi domando se proprio tutti gli acquisti (tranne Caldara) dovessero essere fatti con questa formula che anno prossimo ci forzerebbe. Aspendere 86 milioni per essere uguali ad adesso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Agosto 2018)

Non è stato preso per fare il sostituto di Suso, è stato preso per giocare su entrambe le fasce, spendere 18 milioni + Bacca per un panchinaro non credo sia proprio la loro idea. 

Quincy Promes ha 26 anni e viene da un campionato che giudicare una barzelletta è un eufemismo, lui ne ha 23 e viene dal campionato spagnolo. In più erano gli unici che avrebbero preso Bacca, quindi a voi i giudizi perchè si è scelto l'uno e non l'altro.

In ogni caso per caratteristiche può sostituire completamente Suso, ma ancora una volta manca quel giocatore che vada ad occupare l'area. Siamo andati fuori di testa con Milinkovic ma non doveva essere per forza lui, bastava cercare una mezzala capace di buttarsi dentro e che fosse dominante fisicamente per occupare l'area e liberare parzialmente spazio al Pipita.

Così avremo sempre il classico gioco nel quale Higuain occupa il centro dell'attacco e i due esterni si abbassano a centrocampo e c'è praticamente una voragine tra i due reparti. 

Non saremo sterili come lo scorso anno perchè Higuain qualche goal lo inventa, ma secondo me non abbiamo incrementato di molto il potenziale offensivo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Agosto 2018)

Acquisto che chiude il nostro mercato credo, la rosa adesso ha almeno due giocatori per ogni ruolo.

Donnarumma (Reina)

Calabria (Conti/Abate) Romagnoli (Mustacchio) Caldara (Zapata/Simic) Rodriguez (Strinic)

Kessie (Halilovic) Biglia (Babayoko) Bonaventura (Bertolacci) 

Suso (Castillejo) Higuain (Cutrone) Calhanoglu (Borini)


----------



## King of the North (14 Agosto 2018)

Non vedo cosa non ci sia di così misterioso in questo acquisto...sono 2 anni che ci lamentiamo perché Suso le fa tutte e non ha modo di rifiatare, ora che si prende una valida alternativa sull’esterno non va bene? Effettivamente l’ho sempre visto giocare sulla destra ma magari anche sulla sinistra è schierabile, vedremo....Intanto benvenuto! 
P.s. Secondo me prenderà la 7


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Acquisto che chiude il nostro mercato credo, la rosa adesso ha almeno due giocatori per ogni ruolo.
> 
> Donnarumma (Reina)
> 
> ...



Quoto, avevano detto che avrebbero preso un cc e un'ala dopo Higuain e Caldara. L'hanno fatto, il mercato è chiuso.

La formazione non mi dispiace, con un buon allenatore potremmo lottare per il 3 posto alla pari con l'Inter. Higuain ha un peso assurdo sulla bilancia, se non ci fosse lui saremmo da 6, 7 posto.



King of the North ha scritto:


> Non vedo cosa non ci sia di così misterioso in questo acquisto...sono 2 anni che ci lamentiamo perché Suso le fa tutte e non ha modo di rifiatare, ora che si prende una valida alternativa sull’esterno non va bene? Effettivamente l’ho sempre visto giocare sulla destra ma magari anche sulla sinistra è schierabile, vedremo....Intanto benvenuto!
> P.s. Secondo me prenderà la 7



Non si deve azzardare a toccare la 7


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2018)

gioct91 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro si fanno conti come se non avessimo ceduto. Considero la cessione di Silva un capolavoro dato che in Italia era un bradipo.
> Locatelli ,Silva, bacca, kalinic,hanno portato potenzialmente:15+35+7+15=72 mln
> Ponteziali riscatti Milan : 86 mln
> Considerando che non mi piace fare il commercialista , dove sta lo scandalo ? La differenza entrate/uscite potenziali è di 14 mln.
> Voto 10 , miglior calciomercato per distacco degli ultimi 10 anni. Ah senza dimenticare le varie rescissioni di Antonelli e quello scarpone di Montolivo (un gran bel risparmio di ingaggi).



Corretto, anche se tu negli introiti metti sia il costo del prestito oneroso che quello del,riscatto, mentre nelle uscite solo i riscatti.
Se aggiungi i costi dei prestiti onerosi (tra i quali rientra anche Bacca) devi aggiungere 33 milioni con il bilancio quindi a -47 (se riscattano Silva).
Sul voto sulla campagna acquisti aspetto di vedere i giocatori in campo.
Se devo esprimere un parere adesso:
Caldara: pagato molto caro, ma prospetto interessante, in linea di massima approvo lo scambio alla pari con Bonucci.
Higuain: molto bene, la,difficoltá sará mantenerlo motivato.
Bakayoko: mega incognita, ma la sua fisicitá nella serie A mi intriga. Moderatamente fiducioso.
Castillejo: non il giocatore che ci serve a mio parere, abbiamo investito 30 milioni con 10-15 in piú si premdeva un tipo Depay che avrebbe con maggiore probabilitá colmato le loro lacune. Aspetto a vederlo, ma molto perplesso.


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



Una scommessa che farà la riserva, certo avrei gradito un esterno titolare o quasi, vedi Keita....pazienza speriamo si riveli un bel acquisto in un medio periodo.


----------



## Mirk (14 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non è stato preso per fare il sostituto di Suso, è stato preso per giocare su entrambe le fasce, spendere 18 milioni + Bacca per un panchinaro non credo sia proprio la loro idea.
> 
> Quincy Promes ha 26 anni e viene da un campionato che giudicare una barzelletta è un eufemismo, lui ne ha 23 e viene dal campionato spagnolo. In più erano gli unici che avrebbero preso Bacca, quindi a voi i giudizi perchè si è scelto l'uno e non l'altro.
> 
> ...



Infatti il potenziale offensivo lo hai aumentato solo con Higuain, diciamo che 10/15 goal più di Cutrone dovrebbe farli, quei goal ci darebbero quei 10 e più punti che sono mancati lo scorso anno per andare in champions, Gattuso è arrivato terzo con una squadra di brocchi e senza attaccanti, dopo Cutrone il nostro potenziale offensivo era Silva 2 goal, Kalinic 6 goal (di cui 3 solo al Verona all’andata), aggiunti Suso 6 e Calhanoglu 6 + Cutrone con 10, in 5 giocatori della fase offensiva non arrivi a Immobile e Icardi ci rendiamo conto, buttando via solo 8 punti con Benevento e Verona, e buttando via un’intero girone d’andata per problemi di spogliatoio, io credo che anche così la champions non sia un miraggio, certo con SMS ci giochiamo anche il secondo posto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Acquisto che chiude il nostro mercato credo, la rosa adesso ha almeno due giocatori per ogni ruolo.
> 
> Donnarumma (Reina)
> 
> ...



Ancora una volta non abbiamo alternativa al 4-5-1 l’attaccante esterno veloce, tecnico, con tanti gol era quello che chiedevo al mercato e non é arrivato. Speriamo nei giorni che ancora mancano.


----------



## nybreath (14 Agosto 2018)

Io non so cosa vi aspettate, VERDI è stato pagato 20-25 milioni...a queste cifre la qualità è questa oggi come oggi, quindi è un acquisto che ci sta, era necessario dare fiato agli esterni non ci sta niente da fare, e a questa cifra la qualità questa è.

A me non sembra un granchè, ma capisco l'operazione, ovviamente avrei preferito altro, ma non so se avete visto che si è offerta l'unica formula possibile, prestito con diritto, a chiunque, ed evidentemente non siamo riusciti ad ottenere di meglio.

Anche se non sono convinto, oramai è nostro e spero che possa dimostrarsi un ottimo giocatore.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non è stato preso per fare il sostituto di Suso, è stato preso per giocare su entrambe le fasce, spendere 18 milioni + Bacca per un panchinaro non credo sia proprio la loro idea.
> 
> Quincy Promes ha 26 anni e viene da un campionato che giudicare una barzelletta è un eufemismo, lui ne ha 23 e viene dal campionato spagnolo. In più erano gli unici che avrebbero preso Bacca, quindi a voi i giudizi perchè si è scelto l'uno e non l'altro.
> 
> ...



Sottoscrivo, ma quelli davanti hanno migliorato anche piú di noi. Senza il secondo rapace d’area la vedo dura.


----------



## Pivellino (14 Agosto 2018)

Benvenuto,
ma credo capiremo cosa è venuto a fare solo a fine mercato.


----------



## Djerry (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente non solo non ho motivo di essere deluso per questa operazione, ma mi pare che si stia sottovalutando un giocatore importante.

Il paragone con Suso nasce e muore sulla conta del gol, poi il giocatore è del tutto diverso fosse solo ad una prima visione: ha centimetri, leve abbastanza lunghe, movenze del tutto differenti, rapidità nello stretto e nell'allungo non comparabile.

Il modo di condurre palla sia con spazio che nel traffico è diversissimo, Castillejo ha più gamba, prende campo, entra dentro anche in progressione, uno contro uno, salta l'uomo, sono proprio interpretazioni differenti.
Ha un modo di affrontare l'avversario opposto da Suso, sposta palla non per proteggerla dalla pressione ma per cercare il dribbling anche strettissimo, gioca frontale e quasi ti sfida facendoti vedere palla fino all'ultimo, ha una direttrice verso la porta molto più diretta.

Anche sulla posizione ha giocato più spesso a sinistra ed in generale è estremamente duttile, non è ambidestro ma non è uno di quelli che usa il piede debole solo quando scende dal letto, e fa sicuramente più movimento senza palla di Suso che la vuole solo sui piedi nella sua mattonella.
Per altro occhio che è stato quasi sempre utilizzato in una sorta di 442 giocando almeno 20 metri indietro rispetto a Suso nel tridente, gli sono stati chiesti grandi sforzi sul piano difendente che l'hanno allontanato dall'area (si impegna ma proprio non è il suo forte, certo non ha fisico per il contrasto).

Ed infine non parliamo di uno che viene giù dalla montagna del sapone in campionati sconosciuti, ma di un titolare da 4 anni con circa 30-35 partite all'anno in Liga in squadre da medio-alta classifica, Malaga compresa.
Anche sul piano dei numeri è tutt'altro che sprovveduto, per esempio l'anno scorso è stato nell'intera Liga - quella con Ronaldo, Messi, Modric, etc. - nei primi 30 posti per cross, passaggi chiave, "rating" complessivo, dribbling, assist e, attenzione, tiri in porta a partita.
Addirittura ottavo assoluto per falli subiti, stesso numero di Messi.

Certo poi ci sono i difetti, perché si piace troppo e ciò comporta tutta una serie di limiti di incisività, ma sul piano strettamente tecnico in attesa delle cifre questo per me è un grosso valore aggiunto sotto molti punti di vista.
Figuriamoci nell'ambito dell'addio di Bacca!


----------



## Comic Sans (14 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Higuain ha un peso assurdo sulla bilancia, se non ci fosse lui saremmo da 6, 7 posto.


Hoguain avrebbe un peso assurdo se non fosse costretto a prendere palla a cinquanta metri dalla porta o rincorrere lanci che finiscono nel parcheggio. Mi dispiace tanto per lui sinceramente. 
Boh, continuo a pensare che a mancare sia una diga coi piedi educati in mezzo al campo e un allenatore che vada oltre il gioco pane e prosciutto.

Comunque benvenuto a questo ragazzo. È costato tanto e speriamo che possa aiutarci per la lotta champions. Non la butta dentro, dicono, ma speriamo che la faccia buttare dentro agli altri. Francamente non lo conosco e non posso giudicarlo. Buona fortuna!


----------



## luigi61 (14 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## koti (14 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Acquisto che chiude il nostro mercato credo, la rosa adesso ha almeno due giocatori per ogni ruolo.
> 
> Donnarumma (Reina)
> 
> ...



Halilovic non lo considererei neanche (non ha giocato neanche le amichevoli), secondo me arriva un altro centrocampista.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Agosto 2018)

Che poi sappiamo tutti benissimo che con un ragazzino di 23 anni ben dotato tecnicamente non ci puoi mai perdere soldi anche non dovesse rivelarsi quello che noi cerchiamo.


----------



## robs91 (14 Agosto 2018)

Non faccio i salti di gioia,ma ad ogni modo è meglio vedere giocare Castillejo piuttosto che Borini.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



È un bel giocatore. Al momento però poco prolifico. Speriamo faccia il salto di qualità in zona offensiva.


----------



## Milanista (14 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non solo non ho motivo di essere deluso per questa operazione, ma mi pare che si stia sottovalutando un giocatore importante.
> 
> Il paragone con Suso nasce e muore sulla conta del gol, poi il giocatore è del tutto diverso fosse solo ad una prima visione: ha centimetri, leve abbastanza lunghe, movenze del tutto differenti, rapidità nello stretto e nell'allungo non comparabile.
> 
> ...



Pur ammettendo di conoscere relativamente poco il giocatore, sono d'accordo con quest'analisi. Rispetto a Suso, l'interpretazione del ruolo è palesemente diversa. Inoltre, l'anno scorso giocava insieme a Bacca e Bakambu, qui viene ad affiancare Higuain, il che dovrebbe logicamente elevarne il numero di assist e gol, e, in generale, la qualità delle prestazioni.


----------



## kYMERA (14 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Messaggi come questo mi triggerano. Potrei dire il contrario, che c'è gente cui in questo forum va bene tutto, manco fossimo la Pro Vercelli. Si rispettano le idee altrui, se ci sono persone che si lamentano è perché evidentemente non si arrendono alla condizione in cui il Milan versa e vogliono di più. Si lamentano i tifosi del Real e quelli della Juve, non possono lamentarsi i tifosi del Milan? Se non ti piace ciò che leggi, cambia forum, ma non rompere le scatole agli altri, claro?



E quindi? chi te le sta rompendo? Fammi capire tu puoi dire la mia e tu invece non puoi rispettare il mio pensiero?
Sono pagine di lagne, sto solo cercando di farvi capire che il mercato, il mondo reale, non è football manager o un video gioco ma ci sono dinamiche che si svolgono con dei "compromessi" e un giusto bilanciamento tra cosa serve e cosa si puo' fare.
Se poi non ti va di capirlo e ti vuoi lagnare a me non cambia niente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E quindi? chi te le sta rompendo? Fammi capire tu puoi dire la mia e tu invece non puoi rispettare il mio pensiero?
> Sono pagine di lagne, sto solo cercando di farvi capire che il mercato, il mondo reale, non è football manager o un video gioco ma ci sono dinamiche che si svolgono con dei "compromessi" e un giusto bilanciamento tra cosa serve e cosa si puo' fare.
> Se poi non ti va di capirlo e ti vuoi lagnare a me non cambia niente.


Il punto è che puoi esprimere la tua opinione senza riferimenti a chi si lagna. Perché io che non la penso come te potrei lagnarmi di quelli cui va bene qualsiasi operazione. Siamo in un forum, ognuno esprime la sua opinione senza pretendere di avere la verità in tasca. A me FFP o non FFP, le operazioni Castillejo e Bakayoko non convincono dal punto di vista tecnico perché secondo me le priorità erano altre. Se poi dobbiamo fare i contabili e ragionare sul piano economico è un altro discorso.


----------



## mrsmit (14 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non solo non ho motivo di essere deluso per questa operazione, ma mi pare che si stia sottovalutando un giocatore importante.
> 
> Il paragone con Suso nasce e muore sulla conta del gol, poi il giocatore è del tutto diverso fosse solo ad una prima visione: ha centimetri, leve abbastanza lunghe, movenze del tutto differenti, rapidità nello stretto e nell'allungo non comparabile.
> 
> ...



Condivido in pieno l'analisi, il giocatore inoltre è giovane ed è stato pagato poco per i prezzi di oggi, plusvalenza assicurata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che puoi esprimere la tua opinione senza riferimenti a chi si lagna. Perché io che non la penso come te potrei lagnarmi di quelli cui va bene qualsiasi operazione. Siamo in un forum, ognuno esprime la sua opinione senza pretendere di avere la verità in tasca. A me FFP o non FFP, le operazioni Castillejo e Bakayoko non convincono dal punto di vista tecnico perché secondo me le priorità erano altre. Se poi dobbiamo fare i contabili e ragionare sul piano economico è un altro discorso.



Chi avresti preso ?


----------



## kYMERA (14 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi avresti preso ?


Con Leo mi sarei aspettato altri nomi. Innanzitutto dal mercato brasiliano gente come Vinicius o Rodrygo. O al posto di Bakayoko un Aouar dal Lione. Gente talentosa, se non altro. Se continuiamo a prendere gente che già sai in partenza che il salto di qualità non può fartelo fare, come puoi pensare di migliorare?


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non solo non ho motivo di essere deluso per questa operazione, ma mi pare che si stia sottovalutando un giocatore importante.
> 
> Il paragone con Suso nasce e muore sulla conta del gol, poi il giocatore è del tutto diverso fosse solo ad una prima visione: ha centimetri, leve abbastanza lunghe, movenze del tutto differenti, rapidità nello stretto e nell'allungo non comparabile.
> 
> ...



Bel commento Djerry, col solito occhio clinico 
Castillejo è profondamente diverso da Suso e tatticamente è la tipologia di esterno che ci manca, perché si esprime in verticale e in velocità, bravo sui tagli e in allungo.
Per me è meglio di Suso ma staremo a vedere.

Per chi volesse un sunto, è più simile a Bernardeschi che a Suso, ma rispetto allo juventino ha una conduzione di palla superiore e un migliore tocco di palla.

Io comunque adesso cederei Suso alla Roma e investirei o soldi nei due ultimi colpi che ci mancano, non so che ne pensi tu.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Con Leo mi sarei aspettato altri nomi. Innanzitutto dal mercato brasiliano gente come Vinicius o Rodrygo. O al posto di Bakayoko un Aouar dal Lione. Gente talentosa, se non altro. Se continuiamo a prendere gente che già sai in partenza che il salto di qualità non può fartelo fare, come puoi pensare di migliorare?



Per i nomi che citi tu ci vogliono i soldi tanti, che non abbiamo.
Però sul concetto generale sono d'accordo.


----------



## uolfetto (14 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non solo non ho motivo di essere deluso per questa operazione, ma mi pare che si stia sottovalutando un giocatore importante.
> 
> Il paragone con Suso nasce e muore sulla conta del gol, poi il giocatore è del tutto diverso fosse solo ad una prima visione: ha centimetri, leve abbastanza lunghe, movenze del tutto differenti, rapidità nello stretto e nell'allungo non comparabile.
> 
> ...



ecco un post utile e che è un piacere leggere.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Con Leo mi sarei aspettato altri nomi. Innanzitutto dal mercato brasiliano gente come Vinicius o Rodrygo. O al posto di Bakayoko un Aouar dal Lione. Gente talentosa, se non altro. Se continuiamo a prendere gente che già sai in partenza che il salto di qualità non può fartelo fare, come puoi pensare di migliorare?



50 mln per Vinicius escluse commissioni. Aouar va dai 50-60 a salire. Tutti cash. Penso sia chiaro che la società non possa muoversi liberamente e debba trovare sotterfugi. Non capisco perché non lo capiate.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## neversayconte (14 Agosto 2018)

Abbiamo 3 mancini che fanno lo stesso gioco. due spagnoli e il croato. 
serviva il contropiedista chi lo fa castellitto?


----------



## Ambrole (14 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 50 mln per Vinicius escluse commissioni. Aouar va dai 50-60 a salire. Tutti cash. Penso sia chiaro che la società non possa muoversi liberamente e debba trovare sotterfugi. Non capisco perché non lo capiate.



Vabbè per vinicius i 50 milioni erano il minore dei problemi, questo già ora ne vale 80 e a fine anno ne varrà più di 100 perché è un mostro...il problema è che altre società più importanti erano su di lui...questi giocatori o li individui per primo o te li sogni. Mi piacerebbe che tornassomo ad identificare precocemente dei veri talenti grazie a una reale rete scouting


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Agosto 2018)

*Castillejo non si sta allenando con il Villareal *


----------



## showtaarabt (14 Agosto 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 3 mancini che fanno lo stesso gioco. due spagnoli e il croato.
> serviva il contropiedista chi lo fa castellitto?



Guai criticare l'operato del magico duo.
Oltretutto fa un goal ogni 869 minuti...


----------



## Ambrole (14 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bel commento Djerry, col solito occhio clinico
> Castillejo è profondamente diverso da Suso e tatticamente è la tipologia di esterno che ci manca, perché si esprime in verticale e in velocità, bravo sui tagli e in allungo.
> Per me è meglio di Suso ma staremo a vedere.
> 
> ...



Concordo, anche secondo me è un giocatore interessante e che riesce più di suso ad utilizzare le sue qualità per creare qualcosa di utile. In più quando gioca a destra mette palloni dentro, sia rientrando che andando verso il fondo, mentre sappiamo bene che suso ha una sola opzione. Anche io mi prenderei il rischio e andrei a cedere suso per portare a casa un giocatore che completi la squadra sulla catena sinistra


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> *Castillejo non si sta allenando con il Villareal *



È che notizia è? È del Milan, come già ampiamente riportato in prima pagina


----------



## James45 (14 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non solo non ho motivo di essere deluso per questa operazione, ma mi pare che si stia sottovalutando un giocatore importante.
> 
> Il paragone con Suso nasce e muore sulla conta del gol, poi il giocatore è del tutto diverso fosse solo ad una prima visione: ha centimetri, leve abbastanza lunghe, movenze del tutto differenti, rapidità nello stretto e nell'allungo non comparabile.
> 
> ...



Ottimo e abbondante! 
E, in ambito non prettamente tecnico, sottolineo l'addio definitivo di Bacca, rabona compresa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> È che notizia è? È del Milan, come già ampiamente riportato in prima pagina



Le notizie è fatta escono 56 volte al giorno, non so quante volte avevo letto è fatta per Caldara e Higuain, poi però passò un'altra settimana. Ci sono aggiornamenti li riporto, il giocatore non è nemmeno ancora a Milano e non è stato ancora detto quando arriverà.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (14 Agosto 2018)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 3 mancini che fanno lo stesso gioco. due spagnoli e il croato.
> serviva il contropiedista chi lo fa castellitto?



Però Suso e Castillejo non fanno lo stesso gioco. Per quello non basta essere spagnoli ed essere mancini.
Altrimenti Suso sarebbe David Silva.


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan ha preso Castillejo. Operazione sbloccata. Bacca nell'operazione.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli.
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## Anguus (14 Agosto 2018)

Bel giocatore e a mio avviso più completo di Suso, da cui non possiamo dipendere per una stagione intera. Il vice-Suso a mio avviso sarà in realtà protagonista di una staffetta continua. Avrei preferito un giocatore capace di giocare anche a sinistra visto che da quel lato la prima alternativa a Calha è Borini. Comunque se si va avanti col 433 in caso di raffreddore di Biglia, chi gioca al suo posto?


----------



## Garrincha (14 Agosto 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che puoi esprimere la tua opinione senza riferimenti a chi si lagna. Perché io che non la penso come te potrei lagnarmi di quelli cui va bene qualsiasi operazione. Siamo in un forum, ognuno esprime la sua opinione senza pretendere di avere la verità in tasca. A me FFP o non FFP, le operazioni Castillejo e Bakayoko non convincono dal punto di vista tecnico perché secondo me le priorità erano altre. Se poi dobbiamo fare i contabili e ragionare sul piano economico è un altro discorso.



Non è un altro discorso, è l'unico reale, il resto sono fantasie da fantacalcio, si possono contestare gli acquisti nell'ordine di affermare io con dieci milioni avrei preso quel calciatore lì e ci sta benissimo, è legittimo ma non io avrei preso quello per cui chiedono cinquanta milioni perché è impossibile nella realtà

È come se un tifoso del Frosinone si lamentasse perché hanno preso Lapadula e invece serviva Benzema, i soldi che hai in tasca non si possono ignorare, era meglio Inglese è una base su cui discutere, che tutti vorrebbero Benzema è scontato ma non si può per cui lamentarsi per qualcosa di irraggiungibile non ha senso


----------

